# Entras, pones un FAMOSO del que ya no se acuerde ni su puta madre, y te largas



## Actor Secundario Bob (3 Oct 2021)

Es un tema difícil, porque si te acuerdas de un famoso, es porque hace poco se ha hablado de él, y por tanto no será realmente un famoso del que ya no se acuerde ni su puta madre... Por ejemplo, alguien pondrá al Chapis, pero el Chapis ha salido en varios hilos de este tipo últimamente, y ha sido entrevistado en programas de televisión hace relativamente poco, así que no sería exactamente un famoso del que ya no nos acordemos.

Por ejemplo, el otro día salió Marisol Galdón quejándose de que como mujer cincuentona ya nadie la contrata a pesar de su "extenso currículum":








¿Quién se acordaba de esta imbécil? Nadie. Hubiese sido un buen ejemplo para este hilo antes de que la semana pasada saliera en los medios mendigando trabajo.


----------



## paketazo (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Suburban2 (3 Oct 2021)

Miriam Díaz aroca con la polla en la boca


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Delco (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Vorsicht (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## cebollo (3 Oct 2021)

A Javier Capitan se lo trago la tierra.


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (3 Oct 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> A Javier Capitan se lo trago la tierra.



Juraría que sigue poniendo su voz en algún sitio, a mí me suena haberla escuchado últimamente, aunque a lo mejor es otro.


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Oct 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


>



De esta tiene explicacion, pobrecita mia


----------



## unaie (3 Oct 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 795434



Muchos lo tenemos siempre presente.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

Jaime pizpi Bores







taluec


----------



## Picard (3 Oct 2021)

Raúl, el cantante ese de 'hace tanto que sueño su boca, que la picha se me ha vuelto loca...'


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (3 Oct 2021)

A Carlos Carnicero también se lo ha tragado la tierra, yo hasta creía que había muerto:


----------



## Xenomorfo (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## John Connor (3 Oct 2021)

Luftwuaje dijo:


>




Este debe llevar debajo de la chaqueta el traje de combate de Vegeta, por si acaso hay que ponerse a repartir hostias.


----------



## cebollo (3 Oct 2021)

Con Internet y el porno ya no hay musas de pajas televisivas. A un veinteañero actual es difícil explicarle lo que eran Marlene Morreau o Ivonne Reyes. Y un poco anterior, Norma Duval.

El concepto "vedette" no encaja nada en el siglo XXI.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (3 Oct 2021)

Joder menvdo alfota era, no homo


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es un tema difícil, porque si te acuerdas de un famoso, es porque hace poco se ha hablado de él, y por tanto no será realmente un famoso del que ya no se acuerde ni su puta madre... Por ejemplo, alguien pondrá al Chapis, pero el Chapis ha salido en varios hilos de este tipo últimamente, y ha sido entrevistado en programas de televisión hace relativamente poco, así que no sería exactamente un famoso del que ya no nos acordemos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el otro día salió Marisol Galdón quejándose de que como mujer cincuentona ya nadie la contrata a pesar de su "extenso currículum":
> 
> ...


----------



## 1447 (3 Oct 2021)

Dios qué pereza los hilos de viejunos ochenteros nostálgicos, nunca acaban de morirse.


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Oct 2021)

Luftwuaje dijo:


>


----------



## perrosno (3 Oct 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Os vais superando cabronazos, hoy no dormiré por vuestra culpa


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (3 Oct 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Con Internet y el porno ya no hay musas de pajas televisivas. A un veinteañero actual es difícil explicarle lo que eran Marlene Morreau o Ivonne Reyes. Y un poco anterior, Norma Duval.
> 
> El concepto "vedette" no encaja nada en el siglo XXI.



Precisamente iba a poner algo en esta línea... En Barcelona había un empeño muy grande en los ochenta por hacer programas para TVE con stripteases por aquello de ser más modernos que Madrid... El Ángel Casas Show sería el ejemplo más conocido (por cierto, Ángel Casas, otro del que ya no se acuerda ni Dios), pero había además unas cuantas vedettes y musas de la liberación sexual salidas de El Molino que desfilaban continuamente por los platós de Barcelona, como Amparo Moreno, Regina Do Santos, La Maña o Susana Egea (la de los comodines del 3x4):



En Madrid una de las calientapollas oficiales era Victoria Vera (por cierto, Ramón Miravitllas, el entrevistador, también está desaparecido):


----------



## Cuqui (3 Oct 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



@QuiqueCamoiras


----------



## Zappa (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (3 Oct 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> @QuiqueCamoiras



Me gustaria contratar sus servicios , Pago max 100 euros la hora , gastaria 5 minutos para que me contase su ex carrera artistica


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Oct 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


>



dep, me gustaba mucho como mujer, como actriz e inclusive como persona humana


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## circonita (3 Oct 2021)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> Jaime pizpi Bores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De este señor se dice que una periodista de mesa camilla le puso "dos velas negras".


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (3 Oct 2021)

Ángeles Martín, ¿alguien se acuerda?


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/c/SraRocknRoll/videos 

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/user/GENIAyCABALLO/videos



taluec


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (3 Oct 2021)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/c/SraRocknRoll/videos
> 
> taluec



Mira qué video hizo la pizpi SraRocknRoll, sospecho que era separata:


----------



## cholesfer (3 Oct 2021)

El chepas

TaLuec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/c/jpelirrojo/videos



taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/c/Inesmellaman/videos



taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 795551



Me he quedado un buen rato mirando la afoto, intentando averiguar quien era, ahora acabo de caer.

Que Dios se apiade de su nvcleo.

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGIrGvZFOZKnvT-6IqPaiAQ/videos



taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/c/Chusitafashionfever/videos



taluec


----------



## Chulita (3 Oct 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


>



Esta MUERTA.
MU-ERTA.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (3 Oct 2021)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGIrGvZFOZKnvT-6IqPaiAQ/videos
> 
> 
> 
> taluec



Ya estás desvariando, hijo puta... Por cierto, en esto tiene razón:


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/user/Muzska89/videos



taluec


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## randomizer (3 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 795529



Los 3 criando malvas.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/c/TodoElMonteEsOrgasmo/videos



taluec


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Oct 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Esta MUERTA.
> MU-ERTA.



Sí, y también olvidada. Robin Williams y Michael Jackson también están muertos y todo el mundo se acuerda de ellos. Aquí lo que había que poner son famosos olvidados; nadie dijo que tuvieran que estar vivos.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/user/jartitametienes22/videos



taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ya estás desvariando, hijo puta... Por cierto, en esto tiene razón:



antes de darse el murazo me gustaba mucho, pero nunca he sido capaz de ver un vidrio completo suyo, sólo veyía trozos de unos 20 segundos máximo para contemplar su ahora extinta pizpirencia

taluec


----------



## Cicciolino (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (3 Oct 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


>


----------



## damnit (3 Oct 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



de profesión: Charo Pelofrito

te lo veo, y te lo subo a:


----------



## elbaranda (3 Oct 2021)

Luftwuaje dijo:


>



Este salía en un documental de Netflix luciendo el lazo de los criminales

Y como ha puesto otro forero, perdió el brazo en un accidente


----------



## Picard (3 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ángeles Martín, ¿alguien se acuerda?



Claro que me acuerdo, joder esta sí que ha desaparecido para siempre y estaba hasta en la sopa cuando yo era crío


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (3 Oct 2021)

Otra enchufada vía nepotismo de la que ya no se acuerda nadie: Amparo Larrañaga (su hermano en cambio aún sale en "La que se avecina"):















Amparo Larrañaga lleva más de una década sin aparecer en televisión, ¿qué ha sido de ella?


Media España disfrutó de ella en 'Periodistas' y, tras un largo parón, regresa con 'Los hombres de Paco'. Sin embargo, la actriz no ha estado quieta esperando una llamada.




www.sensacine.com


----------



## asiqué (3 Oct 2021)

Si decimos el nombre el juego no tiene gracia no?


----------



## Mirigar (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Salsa_rosa (3 Oct 2021)

Goooooooooood pieces


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Oct 2021)

El Puma. Mojaba bragas cuando yo era un crío.




Ahora. Patrocinado por Just for men.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Oct 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Si decimos el nombre el juego no tiene gracia no?
> Ver archivo adjunto 795899



Esta se lo gastó todo. Tuvo un accidente y se arruinó. Malos pasos, creo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Oct 2021)

Sí, era guionista, director y productor pero de posicionadito tenía poco o nada. Seguro que ella tenía muchos más cuartos que él. Si hasta lo metieron varios días en la cárcel y estuvieron a punto de deportarlo de vuelta al Reino Unido por no tener los papeles en regla.


----------



## Clon de clon (3 Oct 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Joder menvdo alfota era, no homo



A esto venía.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Pijus Magnificus (3 Oct 2021)

Pero quien es?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

Marta Chávarri

Era aquella que el Hola! pilló sin bragas en una foto en una fiesta allá por 1989

Se la vió todo el felpudo pelaito


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (3 Oct 2021)

Del 1 al 4 ni en su casa a la hora de comer, y Concha Cuescos casi casi.


----------



## Knight who says ni (3 Oct 2021)

Luftwuaje dijo:


>




Pero si este ahora es presidente del gobierno...


----------



## DonLimpio (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Oct 2021)

Tamara / Ámbar / Yurena:


----------



## Poseidón (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (3 Oct 2021)

En este caso se trata de 12 ex-famosos.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (3 Oct 2021)

maje es de rabiosa actualidac

taluec


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Oct 2021)

El pato Lucas.


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tamara / Ámbar / Yurena:



¿Y de qué peli es eso? 

no parece ni ella, que tenía cara de tolai


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Oct 2021)

Jaime Bores
Fernando Acaso
Mon Santiso
Ainhoa Arbizu


----------



## das kind (3 Oct 2021)

El Chapis, del programa aquel de cotilleos, creo que se llamaba "Qué me dices!". Aparecía con la Belinda Washington, que también acabó desapareciendo del mapa.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (3 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tamara / Ámbar / Yurena:



Se nota que no ves Telecinco, porque la traen mínimo una vez al año y la han metido hasta en Supervivientes y Gran Hermano.


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Oct 2021)

La Bruja Lola


----------



## Rizzo (3 Oct 2021)

Éste le gustará al pato: Jordi LP.


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

octopodiforme dijo:


>



Este es el malo de la jungla de cristal

Murió hace ya bastante tiempo


----------



## Pio Pio (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Lammero (3 Oct 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Claro que me acuerdo, joder esta sí que ha desaparecido para siempre y estaba hasta en la sopa cuando yo era crío




Mi madre sí se acuerda, está enganchada a


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (5 Oct 2021)

taluec


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Oct 2021)

En Chile era bastante famosa.


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Apretrujillos (5 Oct 2021)

taluec


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## El primo del Adric (5 Oct 2021)

Joder acabo de ver que Jordi Estadella la palmó hace once años


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 Oct 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 798290
> 
> 
> En Chile era bastante famosa.



¿En Chile también salía bailando en los spots de la programación de verano de TV3?


----------



## Ederne (5 Oct 2021)

Aida Nízar, completamente insoportable.


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Oct 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Aida Nízar, completamente insoportable.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 798335



Uy lo que has dicho. La ideologa del @Actor Secundario Bob


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (5 Oct 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> La Bruja Lola



¿Seguirá viva? cuando se hizo famosa ya tenía unos añitos.


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿En Chile también salía bailando en los spots de la programación de verano de TV3?



En Telechile sí. Esa actriz siempre viajaba mucho a Chile y Cataluña durante esa época trabajando para Telechile y TV3 respectivamente.


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 Oct 2021)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> ¿Seguirá viva? cuando se hizo famosa ya tenía unos añitos.



Yo no he escuchado que haya muerto


----------



## Apretrujillos (5 Oct 2021)

taluec


----------



## LionelHutz (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 Oct 2021)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 798349
> 
> taluec



Yo lo vi hace pocos días en Sálvame...

DERROYED:











El padre Apeles reaparece en Sálvame para hablar del obispo de Solsona: "El problema es quién es ella"







www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## LionelHutz (5 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 798303


----------



## Triyuga (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## pizpi y gostosa (5 Oct 2021)

taluec


----------



## alemanita74 (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## eltonelero (6 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo lo vi hace pocos días en Sálvame...
> 
> DERROYED:
> 
> ...



Apeles es un famosisimo "famoso olvidado" cada dos por tres salen articulos o gente hablando del. olvidado Apeles por lo tanto no es olvidado.


----------



## SPQR (6 Oct 2021)

un FAMOSO del que ya no se acuerde ni su puta madre.

Adeu


----------



## Glaucón (6 Oct 2021)

Jaimito Borromeo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Oct 2021)

Jerry lewis


----------



## Felson (6 Oct 2021)

No sé si se me ha pasado en el hilo




Edit /Nota, para los que no lo reconozcan. Este tipo es el que firmó y rubricó que no pudieras andar por parques, como Almeida, que no llevaras mascarilla en interiores, hasta que te obligó a llevarla en exteriores y que compró ingentes cantidades de productos anticovid con tu dinero a un precio varias veces mayor que el que tú podrías comprar en cualquier tienda de Europa. Y eso, hace menos de un año, en este momento. Por eso debería tener un lugar de honor en este hilo, desde mi modesto punto de vista.

Más edit/ más nota, para los que lo sigan sin reconocer. Es el ministro de sanidad de cuando pasó todo eso descrito anteriormente. Sí, es este el que firmó que te pasaran todas esas cosas. Hace poco mas de una año nada más.... Por eso, lo postulo para el premio del hilo, porque otra gente pasa a la historia olvidada después de diez años por una canción, un libro, una ocurrencia... Este tipo, desde mi punto de vista, ha pasado a la historia en algunos meses después de haber encerrado en sus casas, por primera vez en la historia, a todo un país, una nación, a millones de personas... para que así te contagiaras más de lo que se contagia cuando estás en espacios abiertos que de lo que contagias en espacios cerrados o interiores. Hace un año, más o menos, y ya muchos lo han olvidado... o no saben quién es. Por eso creo que es merecedor del premio de este hilo.


----------



## imaginARIO (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Henry VIII (6 Oct 2021)

La del diario de Patricia:




Antonio Hidalgo:


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Joder acabo de ver que Jordi Estadella la palmó hace once años
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 798333



Y sus exs se embarcaron en una batalla judicial a ver a quien le debía tocar la pensión de viudedad, la segunda esposa lo quería muchísimo por eso ya antes de que muriera estaba calculando cuanto le iba a tocar, además, aunque repite, le quería muchísimo no descarta en absoluto volver a enamorarse.









Las viudas de Jordi Estadella libran una batalla judicial en el Constitucional


Susana Vicárregui, su primera esposa, y Elisa Ruiz, la segunda y quien enviudó con su muerte, mantienen una pugna legal desde que el popular presentador falleciera en 2010 por ver quién debe cobrar su pensión de viudedad.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Delco (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Quii (6 Oct 2021)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 798351



A ese le vi hace poco por la calle está igual pero viejuno.


----------



## Quii (6 Oct 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Patrocinado por Just for Men






Buen teñido vive Dios.

@eL PERRO toma nota de cómo te va a quedar


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (6 Oct 2021)

Fran Perea, se acuerdan de el los que aun ven reposiciones de los serrano. Y ni eso.


----------



## Jebediah (6 Oct 2021)

Un 2x1.


----------



## cacho_perro (6 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


>



Ese está forradísimo, cuando se dio cuenta que los cantantes melódicos pasaban de moda en los 80 a diferencia de otras "antiguallas" ridículas tipo Camilo Sesto se supo retirar a tiempo, se dedicó a componer y producir para otros y ahora mismo es el artista que más pasta gana por derechos de autor en España....


----------



## cacho_perro (6 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 795529



Yo diría que al calvo de la derecha el José Mota acabó con su carrera política con su famoso sketch de "las moneditas del sofá", impagable


----------



## El Pionero (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## jm666 (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Oct 2021)

Loreto Valverde


----------



## Poseidón (6 Oct 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Ese está forradísimo, cuando se dio cuenta que los cantantes melódicos pasaban de moda en los 80 a diferencia de otras "antiguallas" ridículas tipo Camilo Sesto se supo retirar a tiempo, se dedicó a componer y producir para otros y ahora mismo es el artista que más pasta gana por derechos de autor en España....



Ya lo se. Pero quien se acuerda de él? Que por cierto, esta hecho polvo.


----------



## cacho_perro (6 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Ya lo se. Pero quien se acuerda de él? Que por cierto, esta hecho polvo.



Onvrre, tiene ya casi 80 palos, hay que tenerlo en cuenta también.... pero vamos, que a mi me parece mucho más loable saber retirarse a tiempo y gestionar tu patrimonio que andar hecho un carcamal haciendo el ridículo por los escenarios recordando viejas glorias de hace 40 años como otros por vanidad o simplemente porque has despilfarrado tu fortuna y no te queda otra....


----------



## Poseidón (6 Oct 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Onvrre, tiene ya casi 80 palos, hay que tenerlo en cuenta también.... pero vamos, que a mi me parece mucho más loable saber retirarse a tiempo y gestionar tu patrimonio que andar hecho un carcamal haciendo el ridículo por los escenarios recordando viejas glorias de hace 40 años como otros por vanidad o simplemente porque has despilfarrado tu fortuna y no te queda otra....



No se en el resto de España pero si en galicia este hombre hiciese un mini concierto iba a arrastrar a muchisima gente. Aqui es como una especie de dios de la musica.


----------



## cacho_perro (6 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> No se en el resto de España pero si en galicia este hombre hiciese un mini concierto iba a arrastrar a muchisima gente. Aqui es como una especie de dios de la musica.



Y Camilo Sesto era también DIOS en Sudamérica donde tenía la mayor parte de su público y fans que lo adoraban y pedían constantemente que volviera mientras en España no se acordaba de él ni el tato (cosa que ha pasado con otros grupos y artistas españoles como por ejemplo "Hombres G" por cierto) y eso no lo hacía menos patético cuando daba conciertos hecho una momia hortera trasnochada setentera con peluca por allí....


----------



## alemanita74 (6 Oct 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


>



A dónde vas llamándote Liborio.


----------



## vic252525 (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Oct 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Del 1 al 4 ni en su casa a la hora de comer, y Concha Cuescos casi casi.



Carlos Larrañaga y Antonio Mercero están muertos

El único que es conocido es el que hacía de hijo mayor. Que es actor de doblaje en películas y series. Es el que ponía voz al Barney de "Como conocí a vuestra madre"

El hijo pequeño salía donde la serie del Fary y después de Compañeros y ya se perdió el rastro.

La hija mayor era la actriz que hacía de la Cuqui


----------



## El Pionero (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Mephistos (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Fairbanks (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Lobotomizado (6 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es un tema difícil, porque si te acuerdas de un famoso, es porque hace poco se ha hablado de él, y por tanto no será realmente un famoso del que ya no se acuerde ni su puta madre... Por ejemplo, alguien pondrá al Chapis, pero el Chapis ha salido en varios hilos de este tipo últimamente, y ha sido entrevistado en programas de televisión hace relativamente poco, así que no sería exactamente un famoso del que ya no nos acordemos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el otro día salió Marisol Galdón quejándose de que como mujer cincuentona ya nadie la contrata a pesar de su "extenso currículum":
> 
> ...



Uno de los mayores melafos de mi juventud. Sólo por eso merece un respeto.


----------



## Lobotomizado (6 Oct 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> dep, me gustaba mucho como mujer, como actriz e inclusive como persona humana



Pero quién es?


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Oct 2021)

Lobotomizado dijo:


> Uno de los mayores melafos de mi juventud. Sólo por eso merece un respeto.



Pues si este era uno de los mayores melafos de tu juventud no me quiero ni imaginar como serían los nomelafos.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> No se en el resto de España pero si en galicia este hombre hiciese un mini concierto iba a arrastrar a muchisima gente. Aqui es como una especie de dios de la musica.



Por eso no cuadra mucho aquí, ese está retirado, no olvidado. Tal como dices, da un concierto de retirada y las entradas se agotan en un santiamén.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Scarjetas (6 Oct 2021)

COMBO X2


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Oct 2021)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



Muy interesante. ¿Vale lo mismo un torrefacto o tiene que ser con café natural?


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Oct 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Onvrre, tiene ya casi 80 palos, hay que tenerlo en cuenta también.... pero vamos, que a mi me parece mucho más loable saber retirarse a tiempo y gestionar tu patrimonio que andar hecho un carcamal haciendo el ridículo por los escenarios recordando viejas glorias de hace 40 años como otros por vanidad o simplemente porque has despilfarrado tu fortuna y no te queda otra....



pues camilo sesto también estaba forrado, y tampoco se prodigaba mucho en las últimas décadas, lo que pasa que su vanidad no le permitió envejecer de forma natural.


----------



## cacho_perro (6 Oct 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues camilo sesto también estaba forrado, y tampoco se prodigaba mucho en las últimas décadas, lo que pasa que su vanidad no le permitió envejecer de forma natural.



Onvrre, pobretón no era y también componía para otros como triunfitos por ejemplo, pero te digo yo que el Pardo es MUCHO más rico... aparte que el Sesto ya lo creo que se prodigó dando conciertos en los 90 y años 2000 pero en Sudamérica, no aquí donde como mucho hacía alguna gala que daba mucha grima porque no tenía ya voz ninguna....


----------



## cacho_perro (6 Oct 2021)

Otro que está desaparecido en Oñate, el GUAPIZZZIMO Pedro Guerra 










Ahora curiosamente está "algo" mejor que de joven


----------



## Topacio (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## cepeda33 (6 Oct 2021)

Carromero, dio su nombre al conjunto de vagos enchufados por los politivagos en todos los entes publicos (con sueldos de politivago, claro)

Hoy dia pocos le recordaran.


----------



## Venturi (6 Oct 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Otro que está desaparecido en Oñate, el GUAPIZZZIMO Pedro Guerra
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 798967
> 
> ...



Lo veo y lo subo a su paisana:


----------



## Suprimo (6 Oct 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> La hija mayor era la actriz que hacía de la Cuqui



Buena metida a pelo que tenía o bombonas de gas contra el menisterio de la energía


----------



## cebollo (6 Oct 2021)

Está muy olvidada pero Arancha del Sol era bellísima.

Antes de irse a Argentina y ser suegra de Dybala, Caterine Fulop fue famosa en España y estaba buenísima


----------



## SrPurpuron (6 Oct 2021)

Agustín Bravo


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2021)

Vaya famosos que ponéis no me jodas  

Para esos cojones ya nadie se acuerda de Buffalo Bill?


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (6 Oct 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Del 1 al 4 ni en su casa a la hora de comer, y Concha Cuescos casi casi.



Jo-der.... Jo-der


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Oct 2021)

Topacio dijo:


>




Madre del amor hermoso. Te amo, @Topacio


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (6 Oct 2021)

Lo pagarás caro, ASB. Nadie desprecia al famoseo así como así.


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Oct 2021)

¿QUIÉN SE ACUERDA DE ESTAS RRPP ESPAÑOLAS?


----------



## El Pionero (6 Oct 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Agustín Bravo



Agustín Bravo estaba sustituyendo los veranos a Herrera en la Cope


----------



## El Pionero (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## maxhc (6 Oct 2021)

FAP, FAP, FAP ...






Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fred (6 Oct 2021)

Creía que estaba muerto.


----------



## Borjamari (6 Oct 2021)

A Chapis le dio una especie de ictus por las drogas, o algo similar. Yo vivía por su barrio y era bastante habitúal verle merodeando por ahí. Me fume unos cuantos porritos con el mientras paseaba al perro. Al pobre le costaba hablar, pero era muy buena gente.

Estíbaliz Sanz. Acabó con un enmuramiento premium trabajando de basurera. Salió en la tele hace anos.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Oct 2021)

Lobotomizado dijo:


> Pero quién es?



Brittany Murphy


----------



## Barspin (6 Oct 2021)

Al segurata.


----------



## Supremacía (7 Oct 2021)

Esta tarada:


----------



## Supremacía (7 Oct 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


>


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Oct 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Joder acabo de ver que Jordi Estadella la palmó hace once años
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 798333




mas maricon y pedante no se podia ser.


----------



## Bafumat (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## LeeMarvin (7 Oct 2021)

Prácticamente la totalidad del reparto de Juego de Tronos. La serie acabó en el 19 y, salvo Momoa, no he visto a ninguno en otros papeles, y Lena Headey era buena


----------



## Ignatius (7 Oct 2021)

Agustín Bravo:







Antonio Hidalgo estuvo de "presentador estrella" en la autonómica murciana, y se convirtió en icono sexual de marujas menopausicas. No sé si seguirá por ahí porque nunca sintonicé ese canal:


----------



## butricio (7 Oct 2021)

Decidme que no soy el único a quien le gustaría ametrallar a la mayoría de personajes que van saliendo en este hilo


----------



## Ignatius (7 Oct 2021)

Bonus track. 

Elisenda Roca. Presentó Cifras y Letras cuando yo era chortino.







Rosa León. Always progre.







Paco Lobatón, quién sabe ande.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Oct 2021)

No sé si ya estará puesto, Kristian Pielhoff Weiss Etoil Limits "el tío de Bricomanía"


----------



## LeeMarvin (7 Oct 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Prácticamente la totalidad del reparto de Juego de Tronos. La serie acabó en el 19 y, salvo Momoa, no he visto a ninguno en otros papeles, y Lena Headey era buena



si antes lo digo


----------



## LeeMarvin (7 Oct 2021)

Ignatius dijo:


> Bonus track.
> 
> Elisenda Roca. Presentó Cifras y Letras cuando yo era chortino.
> 
> ...



Elisenda ha hecho tele local y mucha radio. Ahora hace las preguntas en Saber y Ganar


----------



## hurdygurdy (7 Oct 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Prácticamente la totalidad del reparto de Juego de Tronos. La serie acabó en el 19 y, salvo Momoa, no he visto a ninguno en otros papeles, y Lena Headey era buena



Sean Bean protagonizó recientemente una de las mejores series que he visto en mucho tiempo: "Time". Y Pedro Pascal sigue bastante activo, entre otras cosas, es el prota de "The Mandalorian" (aunque no se le ve la cara, eso sí).


----------



## El Pionero (7 Oct 2021)

Ignatius dijo:


> Bonus track.
> 
> Elisenda Roca. Presentó Cifras y Letras cuando yo era chortino.



Ha vuelto a la tele como la voz del Saber y Ganar sustituyendo a Juanjo Cardenal que se jubila


----------



## El Pionero (7 Oct 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No sé si ya estará puesto, Kristian Pielhoff Weiss Etoil Limits "el tío de Bricomanía"



Bricomania esta todavía pero en Nova


----------



## El Pionero (7 Oct 2021)

Ignatius dijo:


> Agustín Bravo:



Estaba hasta este verano sustituyendo al Herrera en la Cope


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (7 Oct 2021)

Ignatius dijo:


> Bonus track.
> 
> Elisenda Roca. Presentó Cifras y Letras cuando yo era chortino.



Ostia puta, con el toque pizpireto que tenía, ahora parece Jordi Pujol.








Rosa León creo que estuvo cobrando los servicios prestados al PSOE en un Instituto Cervantes, a cuerpo de embajador.


----------



## Sr Julian (7 Oct 2021)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 798349
> 
> taluec



Buenos repasos le daba el Apeles a la Rahola en cronicas marcianas. 
Menudo pelotazo ha pegado la vividora esta con el Pruches.


----------



## computer_malfuction (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## Sr. Breve (7 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Otra enchufada vía nepotismo de la que ya no se acuerda nadie: Amparo Larrañaga (su hermano en cambio aún sale en "La que se avecina"):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que pivonazo era cojones


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (7 Oct 2021)

Agustín Bravo mítico presentador de Canal Sur de los 90.


----------



## Ignatius (7 Oct 2021)

Reconozco que le busco en internet periódicamente sólo para comprobar si ya se ha quedado CALBO.
Pero ahí aguanta el tío, si sabemos si viaje a Turquía mediante.


----------



## Ignatius (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## Fairbanks (7 Oct 2021)

Miriam Díaz Aroca




Estos dos:




Javier Capitán




Reporteros de caiga quien caiga


----------



## El amigo (7 Oct 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Esta MUERTA.
> MU-ERTA.



Quien es esa mujer? No caigo.


----------



## euromelon (7 Oct 2021)

Aldono


----------



## Ignatius (7 Oct 2021)

Ésta sé yo que dio infinitas pajas para los que sintonizaban Canal 9 en los noventa.


----------



## fred (7 Oct 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Prácticamente la totalidad del reparto de Juego de Tronos. La serie acabó en el 19 y, salvo Momoa, no he visto a ninguno en otros papeles, y Lena Headey era buena



En las dos ultimas basuras de los x men salen las dos hermanitas Stark,para eso han quedado.


----------



## LeeMarvin (7 Oct 2021)

Fairbanks dijo:


> Miriam Díaz Aroca
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 799809
> 
> ...



Al Sergio pazos lo vi haciendo un papelito en La que se avecina


----------



## El Pionero (7 Oct 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Al Sergio pazos lo vi haciendo un papelito en La que se avecina



Y en Cuéntame haciendo de Chófer de Antonio Alcántara cuando era subsecretario de Agricultura.


----------



## El Pionero (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## Sr. Breve (7 Oct 2021)

ver este hilo es como leer las esquelas de un periódico


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Estaba hasta este verano sustituyendo al Herrera en la Cope



Y también ha sido concursante de Supervivientes este año, o sea, que sigue estando en el candelero. O en el "candelabro", como decía esta otra olvidada:


----------



## El Pionero (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (7 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Oct 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No sé si ya estará puesto, Kristian Pielhoff Weiss Etoil Limits "el tío de Bricomanía"




De tener cara de cándido chortino, a parecer el leñador loco del pueblo que sale en las noches de luna llena.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Oct 2021)

¿Ángel el humorista con pintas de chino?.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (7 Oct 2021)

La llevé en un blablacar hace unos 3 años, de Madrid a Coruña. Tenía un problema con su vuelo y no había plazas en tren y buscó esa opción. A mí me sonaba su cara, pero no sabía bien quien era. Está en el top5 de viajes surrealistas de mi vida, es un descojone de mujer


----------



## Barrunto (7 Oct 2021)

Carmen Alcayde


----------



## Kursk (7 Oct 2021)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Joder acabo de ver que Jordi Estadella la palmó hace once años
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 798333



Que grande era el personaje de Tito b. Diagonal.

Iba a poner al periodista antxon urrosolo pero igual era famoso solo por aquí en el norte.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Oct 2021)

¿Esta ha salido?


----------



## Peter Steele (8 Oct 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Con Internet y el porno ya no hay musas de pajas televisivas. A un veinteañero actual es difícil explicarle lo que eran Marlene Morreau o Ivonne Reyes. Y un poco anterior, Norma Duval.
> 
> El concepto "vedette" no encaja nada en el siglo XXI.



Dímelo a mi que mi gato se llama Filodoro y nadie tiene ni puta idea de a qué viene el nombre.


----------



## jm666 (8 Oct 2021)




----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Oct 2021)

Hostia, el escritor cordobés del bastón. Pues vaya tela marinera.


----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Oct 2021)

Natalia triunfó en Italia como presentadora y empresaria. Ya es abuela. 
Siempre fue muy guapa y estaba hecha un pivón.


----------



## eltonelero (8 Oct 2021)

Ignatius dijo:


> Ésta sé yo que dio infinitas pajas para los que sintonizaban Canal 9 en los noventa.



Joder, Maria Abraledo era fuente de contínuas pajas. Seguramente haya caido mas semen de españolito de los 90s en su honor que lava en la costa de la Palma.


----------



## wonderwoman (8 Oct 2021)

silke


----------



## Ignatius (8 Oct 2021)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> taluec



Taluec transit gloria mundi


----------



## etsai (8 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ángeles Martín, ¿alguien se acuerda?



Hostias, el otro día casi me caigo para atrás cuando la vi en 'Amar es para siempre', con lo que me gustaba esta chica cuando era joven (ella y yo):


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Oct 2021)

Ignatius dijo:


> Bonus track.
> 
> Elisenda Roca. Presentó Cifras y Letras cuando yo era chortino.
> 
> ...



Joder Elisenda, pensé que era Carmen Machi


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Oct 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 800214



Este sigue haciendo películas, e incluso dirige.


----------



## etsai (8 Oct 2021)

*Famoso olvidado*: dícese del que otrora fuera famoso y que si te lo cruzas hoy en día por la calle te suena su cara pero no sabes de qué.


El niño imitador







Raulito


----------



## tmoliterno (8 Oct 2021)

De la política, Antonio Hernández Mancha. Entre muchos otros, claro.

Del mundo de la tele, pongo a uno muy random que estuvo un tiempo saliendo en VIP noche: Isidoro Goldman. Era la versión paco de José Luis Moreno, tenía 2 o 3 muñecos con los que hablaba. No tenía ninguna gracia el hombre, la verdad...


----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Oct 2021)

Tiene hoteles en Italia y se dedica a la cría de caballos, negocios que comparte con el ex marido, que fue lo último que leí sobre ella hace un año.


----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Oct 2021)

wonderwoman dijo:


> silke




Silke estaba en todas las salsas a mediados de los 90 cuando estaba de moda el rollo grunge/primeros años del perroflautismo. 
De hecho era la musa de ese mundillo gafapástico.


----------



## amputado (8 Oct 2021)




----------



## Ignatius (8 Oct 2021)

Ximo Rovira, está haciendo algún programa en una tele local, Levante TV.


----------



## Ignatius (8 Oct 2021)

No olvidemos a este adalid de la ética periodística:







Llegó a hacer monólogos en el club de la comedia, aunque era más gracioso cuando presentaba el telediario con la leti.


----------



## Giles Amaury (8 Oct 2021)

Esta al parecer sigue viva aunque te pones a buscar por internet dónde está exactamente y no hay información concreta; en una residencia llevada por monjas o algo así:


----------



## Giles Amaury (8 Oct 2021)

Ignatius dijo:


> No olvidemos a este adalid de la ética periodística:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo he tenido que buscar la imagen en Google porque ya ni me acordaba de quién era. ¿Se lo tragó el Triangulo de las Bermudas?


----------



## LeeMarvin (8 Oct 2021)

Actrices y modelos y cantantas de los 90 hay un puñado que están olvidadas: Maria Barranco, Silke, Ruth Gabriel, Pastora Vega, Carmen Conesa, Inés Sastre, Marta Sánchez o Luz Casal... ya nadie se acuerda 
Igual que del reparto entero de Verano Azul


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Oct 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (8 Oct 2021)

Desde Águila Roja no se ha vuelto a verle


----------



## El Pionero (8 Oct 2021)

Los que presentaban Lo + Plus

Máximo Pradera







Fernando Schwartz


----------



## El Pionero (8 Oct 2021)

Cachuli


----------



## tmoliterno (8 Oct 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los que presentaban Lo + Plus
> 
> Máximo Pradera
> 
> ...



Y Ramón Arangüena y el Coronas, más de lo mismo.


----------



## tmoliterno (8 Oct 2021)

Unos cuántos más:

Arancha del Sol
Las ketchup
Julián González (aka Guille el de Farmacia de guardia)
El que hacía de Quique, hermano mayor, también podría valer pero es actor de doblaje. Aunque no se le ve, se le oye.


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Oct 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los que presentaban Lo + Plus
> 
> Máximo Pradera
> 
> ...











'Público' toma una decisión con Máximo Pradera tras desearle un cáncer a Macarena Olona y a Aznar


El periódico ha publicado un anuncia tras el polémico artículo en el que su columnista, Máximo Pradera, lamentaba el cáncer de Julia Otero deseándoselo...




www.cope.es


----------



## tmoliterno (8 Oct 2021)

Con mucha pena voy a poner otro nombre:

Mayra Gómez Kemp

Me trae buenos recuerdos de la infancia y sé que ha pasado por varias enfermedades: cáncer de lengua y de garganta, entre otras.


----------



## El Pionero (8 Oct 2021)

Los de Al Salir de Clase


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (8 Oct 2021)

Tristemente nos dejaron pronto, se hicieron famosillos al poco de llegar las televisiones privadas: Mané y Nacho Dogan. Tan olvidados que no hay muchas fotos por internet.


----------



## El Pionero (8 Oct 2021)

Santiago Urrialde


----------



## FLACOPACO (8 Oct 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los de Al Salir de Clase



Seguramente cobrarán paguita por ser calvos

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pimlico (8 Oct 2021)




----------



## Pimlico (8 Oct 2021)




----------



## Pimlico (8 Oct 2021)

Mane murio a finales de los 90 de un ataque al corazón.



AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Tristemente nos dejaron pronto, se hicieron famosillos al poco de llegar las televisiones privadas: Mané y Nacho Dogan. Tan olvidados que no hay muchas fotos por internet.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

...


...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pimlico (8 Oct 2021)




----------



## Sr Julian (8 Oct 2021)

Estaba tremenda, tenia esta revista y venia un poster a tamaño natural que tenia en la pared de mi habitacion.


----------



## tmoliterno (8 Oct 2021)

Jordi Hurtado se jiña en este jilo


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Oct 2021)




----------



## Kartoffeln (8 Oct 2021)

amputado dijo:


>


----------



## Kursk (8 Oct 2021)

El politicastro aquel que traicionó a perro Sánchez para poder pagar la hipoteca. Ni recuerdo su nombre.
Si hubiera estado con el jeta de la Moncloa en los malos tiempos ahora estaría disfrutando de su chaletazo Galapagaresco o ático de lujo en la costa.


----------



## s4d (8 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cormac (10 Oct 2021)

Two Yupa, la ex novia postiza de Rappel.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Oct 2021)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> Jaime pizpi Bores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El novio ideal. Muy muy mono

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Oct 2021)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Joder menvdo alfota era, no homo



Ahora es Presidente del Gobierno

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ángeles Martín, ¿alguien se acuerda?



Mi vecina milf es clavada 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Oct 2021)

das kind dijo:


> El Chapis, del programa aquel de cotilleos, creo que se llamaba "Qué me dices!". Aparecía con la Belinda Washington, que también acabó desapareciendo del mapa.



Farlopero

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Oct 2021)

Pepe Navarro

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Oct 2021)

Todos los actores chavales de Compañeros

Lara de Miguel estuvo hace un par de años en un podcast de frikis...La parada de los monstruos

Las babas de los tertulianos parecía que iban a traspasar la pantalla



Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## calzonazos (19 Oct 2021)

Inma del moral


----------



## vayaquesi (19 Oct 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


>



Quién es ella? Es bastante guapa. Aunque por lo que he leído algo le pasó, una lástima.


----------



## Detroll (19 Oct 2021)

Pimlico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 801301



Esta si que ha sido raro, raro. 
Ganó un goya y desapareció totalmente, vamos sí es Pilar López de Ayala.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Tubiegah (19 Oct 2021)

Pajas de sangre en su momento


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Oct 2021)

Laura of the Sun.


----------



## Detroll (19 Oct 2021)

Su condición sexual no es asunto mío. Pero una pena, buena actriz.


----------



## Detroll (19 Oct 2021)

Elena Anaya también muy buena. Creo recordar que trabajó en la de Drácula de Copola. Era la vampira pelirroja. Por cierto muy guapa y creo que también es homosexual.


----------



## Detroll (19 Oct 2021)

Cierto, me confundí.


----------



## El primo del Adric (19 Oct 2021)

Sobrevive como milf de fortuna


Qué fue de Arancha del Sol, la presentadora top de los 90 que vive alejada del foco por decisión propia


----------



## Detroll (19 Oct 2021)

Van Helsing (2004)


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Ángel de Luz (19 Oct 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Actrices y modelos y cantantas de los 90 hay un puñado que están olvidadas: Maria Barranco, Silke, Ruth Gabriel, Pastora Vega, Carmen Conesa, Inés Sastre, Marta Sánchez o Luz Casal... ya nadie se acuerda
> Igual que del reparto entero de Verano Azul



Inés Sastre era preciosa. Amor platónico


----------



## morethanafeeling (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Ángel de Luz (19 Oct 2021)

Una sonrisa preciosa


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## cacho_perro (19 Oct 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 812369
> 
> 
> Una sonrisa preciosa



El mejor ejemplo de lo que es una ESCORT DE LUXE: todos sus ligues empresarios multimillonarios..... Tiene que ser una bomba en la cama para que hicieran cola....


----------



## Ángel de Luz (19 Oct 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> El mejor ejemplo de lo que es una ESCORT DE LUXE: todos sus ligues empresarios multimillonarios..... Tiene que ser una bomba en la cama para que hicieran cola....



Pues sí


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## IVNP71 (19 Oct 2021)

Esta es del diario de Patricia.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## LeeMarvin (19 Oct 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Inés Sastre era preciosa. Amor platónico



Muy guapa. En El Dorado no sé si era mayor de edad y ya captaba la atención


----------



## octopodiforme (19 Oct 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Muy guapa. En El Dorado no sé si era mayor de edad y ya captaba la atención



Buena película esa.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Guanotopía (19 Oct 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



RIP


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## ecoñomixta (19 Oct 2021)

El mejor tirador de penaltis de la historia


----------



## Agente Naranja (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## IVNP71 (19 Oct 2021)

Quién no recuerda a Vladimir Tkachenko ex jugador de la antigua Unión Soviética intratable bajos los tableros en los años 80 en Europa.Tras su retirada del baloncesto y la disolución de la URSS, Tkachenko tuvo varios empleos alejados del deporte de la canasta, como telefonista en la recepción de una compañía de taxis en Moscú, entre otros. Actualmente trabaja en una empresa logística de transportes y entrena a niños de 9 a 12 años.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## LeeMarvin (19 Oct 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los que presentaban Lo + Plus
> 
> Máximo Pradera
> 
> ...



El Pradera escribe y sale, o salía, en un programa de teletres


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## LeeMarvin (19 Oct 2021)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Y Ramón Arangüena y el Coronas, más de lo mismo.



Coronas lleva 14 años con Ilustres Ignorantes y con sus bolos en teatros y hace poco se ha hecho un podcast con Raúl Cimas y otros


----------



## LeeMarvin (19 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 812480



Fue carne de reality de T5 hace poco


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (19 Oct 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Fue carne de reality de T5 hace poco



Lo ignoraba, no suelo ver Telahinco.


----------



## Lord Vader (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## MarioBroh (19 Oct 2021)

para los más frikis entre los más frikis















Una nueva teoría física propone revisar la naturaleza del tiempo • Tendencias21


Una nueva teoría física, elaborada por un estudiante universitario de Nueva Zelanda que ha sido comparado con Albert Einstein, propone revisar la forma en que pensamos sobre el tiempo y el espacio porque considera que los cuerpos no pueden tener una posición relativa determinada, ya que, si la...




tendencias21.levante-emv.com


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## LeeMarvin (19 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Lo ignoraba, no suelo ver Telahinco.



Tú haces bien, yo no. Me gusta ver mierdas de cuando en cuando


----------



## ForeignMatter (19 Oct 2021)

Pozi
Pocholo 
Jordi Cruz de Art Attack


----------



## El Pionero (20 Oct 2021)

Tiene un aire al Marc Márquez


----------



## Cormac (20 Oct 2021)

Carlos Blanco. El muso de Dodoria.


----------



## Cormac (20 Oct 2021)

El forero Logroñes






Logroñes ha sido el forero mas guapo de este foro y encima tenia buena polla


Por donde andas hijo de puta???




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## pizpi y gostosa (20 Oct 2021)

(no debería resubir hilos del pato y darle eguito)

taluec


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Visilleras (21 Oct 2021)

Glenn Medeiros


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Abort&cospelo (21 Oct 2021)

El "comediante" "imitador" apalizable, castrable y tironucable, Dani Martinez:



La "comedianta" Beatriz Montañez:



El antes, mas o menos gracioso, Carlos Latre:


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> La "comedianta" Beatriz Montañez:
> Ver archivo adjunto 813663



También me acuerdo de Usun Yoon


----------



## spala (21 Oct 2021)

no se, Juan Echanove el de hermanos de leche?


----------



## spala (21 Oct 2021)

Josmar


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Calahan (21 Oct 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 798290
> 
> 
> En Chile era bastante famosa.



Qué buena está.


----------



## socrates99 (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (21 Oct 2021)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> (no debería resubir hilos del pato y darle eguito)
> 
> taluec



396 posts de nutrición tiene el hilo para mí. Jódete y aprende...


----------



## tmoliterno (21 Oct 2021)

Jaimito Borromeo

Benavides. De este seguro que la mayoría ni os acordáis, era un humorista que salía en Tele5 en los 90, con voz de pito. Mucha gracia no es que tuviera.

Los sencillos, ooooooooh ooooooh ohhhhhhh bonito eeeeeeeeeeees. Con especial alusión al gordo del cantante.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> 396 posts de nutrición tiene el hilo para mí. Jódete y aprende...



Pues abres buenos hilos.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Sr Julian (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Oteador (21 Oct 2021)

Hubo unos cuantos de ese estilo, como Pedro Marín que ha puesto dos mensajes arriba @Kartoffeln
que vendieron una bestialidad en unos pocos años
Ivan





Gonzalo





Leif Garret







De esos, el único que sobrevivio fue el que ha puesto @Hombre Blanco Hetero unos mensajes más arriba


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)

Y encima dice que los que no nos vacunamos somos subnormales.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)

Es Nachete


----------



## cebollo (21 Oct 2021)

Inés Sastre parece ser que fue novia clandestina del preparao lo que explicaria el peloteo que le hizo la prensa en los 90 y que nunca aceptara desnudos.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Il Corvo (21 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Precisamente iba a poner algo en esta línea... En Barcelona había un empeño muy grande en los ochenta por hacer programas para TVE con stripteases por aquello de ser más modernos que Madrid... El Ángel Casas Show sería el ejemplo más conocido (por cierto, Ángel Casas, otro del que ya no se acuerda ni Dios), pero había además unas cuantas vedettes y musas de la liberación sexual salidas de El Molino que desfilaban continuamente por los platós de Barcelona, como Amparo Moreno, Regina Do Santos, La Maña o Susana Egea (la de los comodines del 3x4):
> 
> 
> 
> En Madrid una de las calientapollas oficiales era Victoria Vera (por cierto, Ramón Miravitllas, el entrevistador, también está desaparecido):



Angel Casas salió en los medios hace poco, está muy mal de salud y le amputaron una pierna.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Il Corvo (21 Oct 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sí, era guionista, director y productor pero de posicionadito tenía poco o nada. Seguro que ella tenía muchos más cuartos que él. Si hasta lo metieron varios días en la cárcel y estuvieron a punto de deportarlo de vuelta al Reino Unido por no tener los papeles en regla.



Judío ortodoxo


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Il Corvo (21 Oct 2021)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 798351



Volvió al candelero tras pelearse con su novio o algo así


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Il Corvo (21 Oct 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No sé si ya estará puesto, Kristian Pielhoff Weiss Etoil Limits "el tío de Bricomanía"



Ahí sigue haciendo videos de bricolaje, tiene canal de Youtube y en Facebook también.
Le he pillado usando la palabra "empaque" en uno de sus videos, a ver si va a ser forero.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 812407
> 
> Esta es del diario de Patricia.
> Pozdrawiam.



Juan y Medio





Sandra Daviú


----------



## tmoliterno (21 Oct 2021)

Rick Astley. Aunque hasta hace no mucho iba por ahí dando conciertillos en plan vintage ochentero.

Y bueno, del mundo de la música, one hit wonders todos los que queráis.


----------



## tmoliterno (21 Oct 2021)

Retirados del mundo del deporte se puede poner a todos los que queráis, pero pongo a uno que tiene algo especial:

*PACO LLORENTE
*

No he visto a nadie sacar más rentabilidad a un minuto de gloria.

Se pegó dos carreras contra el Oporto, con las que salvó al equipo en una eliminatoria de la Copa de Europa que estaba muy cuesta arriba y a raíz de eso se tiró años engañando a entrenadores y aficionados.

El caso es que el gen lo tiene. Sobrino de Gento, hermano de Julio, José Luis y Toñín y padre de Marcos Llorente, el del Atleti. Pero es que el tío era un jodido vago de cuidado... Y tampoco tenía el talento de Míchel o Butragueño, igual de golfos que él o más.


----------



## Le_petit (21 Oct 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Todos los actores chavales de Compañeros
> 
> Lara de Miguel estuvo hace un par de años en un podcast de frikis...La parada de los monstruos
> 
> ...



Vaya dos cantaros gastaba en su dia.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (21 Oct 2021)

Le_petit dijo:


> Vaya dos cantaros gastaba en su dia.



creo que se las redujo


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## eltonelero (21 Oct 2021)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Rick Astley. Aunque hasta hace no mucho iba por ahí dando conciertillos en plan vintage ochentero.
> 
> Y bueno, del mundo de la música, one hit wonders todos los que queráis.



Pero si es uno de los memes vivientes mas famosos del mundo.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)

*EL MEJOR DE TODOS





*


----------



## ElCalvo (21 Oct 2021)

Dodoria


Taluec


----------



## Giles Amaury (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## ossirunne (21 Oct 2021)

Sophie primero se hizo famosa allá por los ochenta, estuvo unos años que no se hablaba de ella y de pronto se volvió a poner de moda, no sabía que hubiese vuelto al "anonimato"


----------



## ossirunne (21 Oct 2021)

Il Corvo dijo:


> Volvió al candelero tras pelearse con su novio o algo así




estuvo este verano una noche en La última cena de Telecinco pero se marchó antes de que acabara el programa, parece que estaba descontento con algo


----------



## amputado (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## ossirunne (21 Oct 2021)

amputado dijo:


>




este chico se suicidó en aquella época


----------



## Oligofrenico (21 Oct 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> De esta tiene explicacion, pobrecita mia



Cuenta cabrón!


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (21 Oct 2021)

Isabel Gemio


----------



## la_trotona (21 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es un tema difícil, porque si te acuerdas de un famoso, es porque hace poco se ha hablado de él, y por tanto no será realmente un famoso del que ya no se acuerde ni su puta madre... Por ejemplo, alguien pondrá al Chapis, pero el Chapis ha salido en varios hilos de este tipo últimamente, y ha sido entrevistado en programas de televisión hace relativamente poco, así que no sería exactamente un famoso del que ya no nos acordemos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el otro día salió Marisol Galdón quejándose de que como mujer cincuentona ya nadie la contrata a pesar de su "extenso currículum":
> 
> ...



¿Alguna vez valió para algo esta personaja?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cirujano de hierro (21 Oct 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez valió para algo esta personaja?



Para enseñar jamones cuando salía con Elsa Anka en un programa paco de una tv local catalana


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## pizpi y gostosa (21 Oct 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



como se llamaba el subnormal este? creo que se borró de youtube

taluec


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> como se llamaba el subnormal este? creo que se borró de youtube
> 
> taluec



Puticornio


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (21 Oct 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Puticornio



ah, pues sigue por ahí



https://www.youtube.com/c/CarlosMiau/videos



taluec


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (21 Oct 2021)

Pupano se llamaba (pupas + ano) y cantaba eso de Gangrenaaaa


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## computer_malfuction (22 Oct 2021)

Hombre, Segura hace comedias familiares, a una por año.


----------



## maxhc (22 Oct 2021)

.






Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## computer_malfuction (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Falcatón (22 Oct 2021)

Amelibia, el periodista que se lió a tiros por una discusión de tráfico. Lo que nunca supe es si su mujer era travelo o no. https://algente.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/ketty-amelibia-1024x682.jpg


----------



## rondo (22 Oct 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


>



Le van a meter de defensor del pueblo


----------



## rondo (22 Oct 2021)

Michael j fox


----------



## Venturi (22 Oct 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Pupano se llamaba (pupas + ano) y cantaba eso de Gangrenaaaa



Llamar a ese friki “famoso” es como mínimo arriesgado.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (22 Oct 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Ese está forradísimo, cuando se dio cuenta que los cantantes melódicos pasaban de moda en los 80 a diferencia de otras "antiguallas" ridículas tipo Camilo Sesto se supo retirar a tiempo, se dedicó a componer y producir para otros y ahora mismo es el artista que más pasta gana por derechos de autor en España....



No sé que decirte. Yo creo que se retiró, pero a la mamandurria gallega (desconozco si es buen compositor). Salía en la Telegaita (TVG) todas las semanas en el coñazo de Gayoso, en Luar.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (22 Oct 2021)

Esto es lo que aparece en esta dirección, RESPUESTA A ANTONIO GALA de dos militares acusándole de violador, dice que es
PÁGINA OFICIAL DEL SINDICATO TRABAJADORES NACIONAL SINDICALISTAS 




Por si alguno no lo sabe, se lo digo yo, en Brazatortas (Ciudad Real), pueblo natal del maricón en cuestión,(si, si, he escrito bien, maricón, palabra castellana) intentaron poner una placa conmemorativa, en la casa donde nació el citado MARICON, y el pueblo, se echó encima de la autoridad municipal puesto que en ese pueblo, y en su temprana edad, ya, no se si sólo fue intento, o fue consumado el abuso a dos menores, por lo que el pueblo no consintió ningún homenaje a tal calaña de individuo, que, se las da, aparte de MARICÓN, muy culto él, de coleccionista de bastones, me imagino que para darse gusto a cierta parte de su cuerpo, que es con lo único que al parecer, disfruta.

Angel. (El que os envia este jugoso correo)​


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Oct 2021)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> No sé que decirte. Yo creo que se retiró, pero a la mamandurria gallega (desconozco si es buen compositor). Salía en la Telegaita (TVG) todas las semanas en el coñazo de Gayoso, en Luar.



La verdad, desconozco totalmente sus andanzas por la tele gallega, pero lo de los derechos de autor está más que contrastado, hasta lo han reconocido en la SGAE... desde luego tiene mucho mérito como digo haber estado 40 años en el "candelabro" y tener tanta visión para lanzar carreras de artistas y grupos (fue descubridor de Camilo Sesto y le produjo su primer disco por ejemplo, y también compuso y produjo a "Los Pecos") y componer tantas canciones de éxitos para otros... hasta sintonías de anuncios hizo! Vamos, que el tipo tuvo la inteligencia suficiente como para captar las tendencias musicales más en "candelabro" en cada momento y si no tenían nada que ver con su perfil de cantautor melódico pues buscaba simplemente a otros cantantes o grupos que sí lo tuvieran y se ocupaba de producirlos y apadrinarlos para sacar su tajada.... un crack


----------



## Maxim Gorki (22 Oct 2021)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Sean Bean protagonizó recientemente una de las mejores series que he visto en mucho tiempo: "Time". Y Pedro Pascal sigue bastante activo, entre otras cosas, es el prota de "The Mandalorian" (aunque no se le ve la cara, eso sí).



Vi la serie Time hace poco y, sí, de acuerdo contigo, es un muy buena serie. Actúa con otro que lo hace realmente bien, con Stphen Graham.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (22 Oct 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Al Sergio pazos lo vi haciendo un papelito en La que se avecina



En su momento hizo mucho teatro. Empezó en la telegaita (TVG), haciendo entre otras cosas bromazos a la gente.

Era amigo de amigos y me contaban que era tal cual de simpático.

Recuerdo uno de los bromazos, para partirse porque ponía esa cara de bobo que hacía creíble la coña.

El asunto se hacía en una gasolinera muy conocida de Santiago y él hacía de gasolinero agilipollao.

Llegaban los coches y él ponía gasolina/diésel y de repente decía: Hostia, pero ¿qué me dijo gasolina? pues le he puesto diésel.

La gente quería matarlo pero de verdad, matarlo a hostias, y lo perseguían. Qué huevazos.

Recuerdo que a uno le decía: Espere, ayúdeme a poner el coche de costado y así sacaremos el diésel por la boquilla.

Genial.


----------



## LeeMarvin (22 Oct 2021)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> El "comediante" "imitador" apalizable, castrable y tironucable, Dani Martinez:
> Ver archivo adjunto 813662
> 
> 
> ...



Bea hace unos meses fue noticia porque saco una novela y pq vivía en una cabaña en mitad del bosque 
Latre hace su número en un teatro en Madrid


----------



## Sr Julian (22 Oct 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



Este era un maricón catalan.


----------



## Oligofrenico (22 Oct 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> *EL MEJOR DE TODOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quién es éste? Me suena muchísimo 
Quién es?? Cuenta.. Cuenta cabróoooon


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Oct 2021)

Oligofrenico dijo:


> Quién es éste? Me suena muchísimo
> Quién es?? Cuenta.. Cuenta cabróoooon



Borja Pérez de la Qué Vida Más Triste, la mejor serie que he visto en la TV de este país.


----------



## amputado (22 Oct 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



no hay dia que no caiga alguna cancion suya. en youtube esta mas o menos activo y te responde a los comentarios
no consiguo la fama que se merecia. la television no estaba preparada para un genio asi


----------



## Turek (22 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Ya lo se. Pero quien se acuerda de él? Que por cierto, esta hecho polvo.



Un grande Juan Pardo.
Se retiró a la vida monacal y...


----------



## ossirunne (22 Oct 2021)

Falcatón dijo:


> Amilibia, el periodista que se lió a tiros por una discusión de tráfico. Lo que nunca supe es si su mujer era travelo o no. https://algente.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/ketty-amelibia-1024x682.jpg




acaba de sacar un libro contando la enfermedad de su mujer, cáncer de pulmón, el otro día oí que lo recomendaba el maricón de Jorge Javier en su programa

Ketty Kaufmann era una señora con todas las de la ley, je je je, creo que tenía dos hijos de su matrimonio anterior; tenía un hermano que era un importante empresario teatral en Buenos Aires


----------



## ossirunne (22 Oct 2021)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> No sé que decirte. Yo creo que se retiró, pero a la mamandurria gallega (desconozco si es buen compositor). Salía en la Telegaita (TVG) todas las semanas en el coñazo de Gayoso, en Luar.



hace poco me enteré de que Gayoso era miembro de Keltia, un dúo que se escuchó bastante a finales de los setenta con una canción de José Afonso, el cantautor portugués


----------



## SrPurpuron (22 Oct 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 812369
> 
> 
> Una sonrisa preciosa



Inés Sastre es mi prototipo de muguer.


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Oct 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los de Al Salir de Clase



Fue quedarse calvos y adiós a las carreras como actores. De mojabragas televisivos al más absoluto olvido. Luego para lo que dicen que si te quedas calvo no pasa nada porque si eres guapo te rapas y listo


----------



## Falcatón (23 Oct 2021)

ossirunne dijo:


> acaba de sacar un libro contando la enfermedad de su mujer, cáncer de pulmón, el otro día oí que lo recomendaba el maricón de Jorge Javier en su programa
> 
> Ketty Kaufmann era una señora con todas las de la ley, je je je, creo que tenía dos hijos de su matrimonio anterior; tenía un hermano que era un importante empresario teatral en Buenos Aires



Quise decir Amelibia, pero se entiende.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (23 Oct 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Fue quedarse calvos y adiós a las carreras como actores. De mojabragas televisivos al más absoluto olvido. Luego para lo que dicen que si te quedas calvo no pasa nada porque si eres guapo te rapas y listo



Me temo que estos se quedaron calvos después de caer en el olvido, no antes.

Si hubieran seguido en el candelero cuando la calvicie les llegó, habrían tirado de peluquines a lo Christian Gálvez y no nos habríamos enterado de que son calvos excepto entrando en foros de PCMs como el extinto ganarpelo.org.


----------



## crash2012 (23 Oct 2021)

LOS CHICOS DE FAMA...OJO AL TITULO

PORTADA HOY EN DIA INIMAGINABLE


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## cebollo (23 Oct 2021)

Un caso que da para tesis de Antropología es Camilo Sesto. Estaba muy olvidado y pasado de moda en la España de 1993 y en Panchitolandia seguía siendo una superestrella en 2013.

Creo que al ser pálido y de ojos azules los tiraflechas le creían un semidiós, con Rocío Durcal pasó algo parecido.


----------



## kakarot (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cris Bates (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## RRMartinez (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cris Bates (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## ossirunne (25 Oct 2021)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 816260



!YO SIGO!


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## eltonelero (6 Nov 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Un caso que da para tesis de Antropología es Camilo Sesto. Estaba muy olvidado y pasado de moda en la España de 1993 y en Panchitolandia seguía siendo una superestrella en 2013.
> 
> Creo que al ser pálido y de ojos azules los tiraflechas le creían un semidiós, con Rocío Durcal pasó algo parecido.



Creo recordar que Camilo Sexto siendo tan Paco de una época Paco que solo paso unos pocos años para volver con fuerza convertido en algo casposo y retro que a su vez le permitió una segunda fama. (para mi es famoso como Icono casposo) 


De otro hilo de series recordé a la actriz que interpretaba a Ally McBeal.. En esos pocos años de la serie fue una estrella internacional e incluso una especie de sex-symbol que salía en todos lados. 

A los 10 años ni Dios se acordaba de ella en cambio Lucy Liu pasó a la pajoridad digo posteridad. 

A la que hacia de Kaleshi en Juego de Tronos le va a pasar lo mismo. En 5 años mas ni Dios se va a acordar de ella.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Nov 2021)

Antes me ha venido a la memoria el dibujante Chumy Chúmez, que salió bastante por la tele en los noventa... 18 años hace que murió...


----------



## Cazarr (6 Nov 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 816339



Ahora está de moda Benjamin Pavard con la selección francesa:







Es como el Rivera pero en versión pelopo.


----------



## iaGulin (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (7 Nov 2021)

@Actor Secundario Bob es de tu tierra, saltó a la fama hace diez años y ahora ya no se acuerda nadie de él.


----------



## PORRON (7 Nov 2021)

El de pim pan toma lacasitos


----------



## El Pionero (7 Nov 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



Murió hace unos años. Normal que no salga ya


----------



## El Pionero (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (7 Nov 2021)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 812457
> 
> El mejor tirador de penaltis de la historia



Fue irse a la Lazio y desaparecer. Luego estuvo en el Barça un año y nada


----------



## El Pionero (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (7 Nov 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



Desde que dejó ser presidente del gobierno apenas se le ve


----------



## Palpatine (7 Nov 2021)

Verónica Mosser


----------



## El Pionero (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Nov 2021)

De Xirinacs ya no se acuerda nadie, ni siquiera los separatistas,


----------



## El Pionero (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## eufor (7 Nov 2021)

Negros, europeos, con pelaje de mariquitas y ganadores del grammy...
el problema es que ni sabían cantar ni cantaron en ninguna de sus canciones....
Tuvieron que devolver el grammy, unos adelantados a su tiempo si fuese hoy serían grandes estrellas dado el riesgo a sufrir amenazas de racismo, homofobia y demás majaderías del que osara dudar de la honorabilidad y capacidad profesional ....


----------



## ecoñomixta (7 Nov 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Fue irse a la Lazio y desaparecer. Luego estuvo en el Barça un año y nada



Tal cual, y la Lazio no recuerdo la cifra, pero pagó unos cuantos miles de millones... Qué no serían 5.600 millones de las antiguas?


----------



## El Pionero (7 Nov 2021)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Tal cual, y la Lazio no recuerdo la cifra, pero pagó unos cuantos miles de millones... Qué no serían 5.600 millones de las antiguas?



Creo que sí. Fue en su momento el fichaje más caro de un jugador español. Y acabó allí para que no fuera al Madrid y ser otro traidor en el Valencia como pasó con Mijatović.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Nov 2021)

eufor dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 829485
> 
> Negros, europeos, con pelaje de mariquitas y ganadores del grammy...
> el problema es que ni sabían cantar ni cantaron en ninguna de sus canciones....
> Tuvieron que devolver el grammy, unos adelantados a su tiempo si fuese hoy serían grandes estrellas dado el riesgo a sufrir amenazas de racismo, homofobia y demás majaderías del que osara dudar de la honorabilidad y capacidad profesional ....



¿Quién era Mili y quién era Banili?
Nunca conseguí enterarme.


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Nov 2021)

En la Wikipedia.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Nov 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> De Xirinacs ya no se acuerda nadie, ni siquiera los separatistas,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 829489



Pues anda que no lo sacan a relucir veces... Que si Xirinacs estuviera vivo hubiese hecho esto, que si hubiese dicho aquello, etc.


----------



## eltonelero (7 Nov 2021)

la primera creo que era mora o medio mora pero era una época en que la tia si lo decia era en alguna entrevista si salia el tema y poco mas.
A dia de hoy estaría en twitter quejandose del rasismo, de lo facha que es VOX, de la inclusión, diversidad y de que merece mas papeles.


----------



## TALEBIANO (7 Nov 2021)

Creo que el segundo se suicidó.


----------



## Kartoffeln (7 Nov 2021)

Este se suicidó hace años en una casa abandonada dicen que por depresión.


----------



## burbrujilda (7 Nov 2021)

No conozco ni a la décima parte de los que salen en este hilo. De hecho, cada vez que salía alguien que reconocía, le daba un thanks al autor de la alegría que me entraba.

En serio, no creo que nadie sepa quiénes demonios son los "famosos" que habéis citado la mayoría.


----------



## kakarot (7 Nov 2021)

Marta Landín.


----------



## El Pionero (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## Cormac (9 Nov 2021)

*Ignacio Lewin, ex presentador de El Día Después. 


*


----------



## pekovic (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Nov 2021)

Éste es Paco Vegara. Hoy ha salido precisamente en Yahoo:









La nueva vida de Paco Vegara después de tocar fondo


Fue un presentador de éxito en programas como 'Rompecocos' y 'Quatro' de Televisión Española.




es-us.noticias.yahoo.com


----------



## octopodiforme (14 Nov 2021)

Robert Urich


----------



## Cormac (14 Nov 2021)

El Día Después fue un programa de Canal Plus sobre fútbol. 
Robinson el ex futbolista también fue colaborador.


----------



## Cormac (14 Nov 2021)

*Máximo Pradera




*


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

La "peliteñida" sí que curra en la actualidad (la rubia de pie a la derecha)


----------



## barullo (14 Nov 2021)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 836738
> 
> 
> Robert Urich



Murió hace mucho me parece


----------



## tururut12 (14 Nov 2021)

Ana Anguita Shivers componente del dúo infantil "Enrique y Ana" (1977-1983). Creció y desapareció del mapa.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (17 Nov 2021)




----------



## Cormac (21 Nov 2021)

*Pepe Carabias



*


----------



## El Pionero (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## atasco (25 Nov 2021)

EL GRAN Y JOVEN ATASCO


----------



## El Pionero (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## escalador (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (26 Nov 2021)

Quitando al Arturo Valls. Del resto apenas se sabe algo de ellos.


----------



## El Pionero (26 Nov 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Quitando al Arturo Valls. Del resto apenas se sabe algo de ellos.



Y el Joaquín Reyes también es conocido en la actualidad


----------



## PORRON (26 Nov 2021)

Está casi se mata trabajando creo que en la Fabrik


----------



## Xequinfumfa (26 Nov 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 836735
> 
> 
> Éste es Paco Vegara. Hoy ha salido precisamente en Yahoo:
> ...



Hay que joderse con el Carbonell...primero nadie "sale" de la bipolaridad; es una enfermedad psiquiátrica grave y se puede tener más o menos controlada con medicación, pero no se "sale" de ella con voluntad. 

Y luego el pobre hombre le pide pasta para una clínica de rehabilitación y no le da ni un euro.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2021)

Daniel Diges

Ah no, que ahora sobrevive como mercenario de musicales para empresas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Nov 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Raúl, el cantante ese de 'hace tanto que sueño su boca, que la picha se me ha vuelto loca...'



La versión mini made in menudas estrellas: Raulito









Así es ahora Raulito, el niño que triunfó hace 18 años con sus imitaciones de David Civera


El pequeño recuerda la actuación que le llevó al estrellato en 2002 | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## El Pionero (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Lux Mundi (26 Nov 2021)

PORRON dijo:


> Está casi se mata trabajando creo que en la Fabrik




Creo que fue en Radikal (Toledo), el vídeo de la hostia que se pegó lo vi y se cayó de la barra de espaldas. Para hacerse quedado en silla de ruedas, menuda suerte tuvo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (26 Nov 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>




Este saca discos cada dos o tres años, y cuando regresa, lo hace a lo bestia dando mogollón de conciertos. Tiene un público muy fiel, y yo me incluyo. 
Conociéndole, no creo que se ponga a dar sus multitudinarios conciertos con el público bozal en boca y restricciones. O eso espero, porque este ha pasado siempre de todos los circos y ha ido bastante a su bola. 
Salió hace días hablando en el especial sobre la muerte de Enrique Urquijo.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Nov 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Quitando al Arturo Valls. Del resto apenas se sabe algo de ellos.



La Carolina Cerdezuela aún medio se ganó la vida. Ana Milán tiene una serie en una TV por cable.
El que hacía de psicólogo tenía un blog sobre nutrición bastante interesante, porque pone unas recetas cojonudas. Spartan Gourmet.






Spartan Gourmet


Recetas, nutrición, estilo de vida e información. Dieta paleo o paleolítica. Dieta Espartana. Nutrición evolutiva. Paleo/Primal living.




spartangourmet.blogspot.com





El que hacía de guardaespaldas, Alex O'doherty, se buscó la vida con una especie de espectáculo de cabaret. The Hole show. Una mierda.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Nov 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Mi hijo estuvo en una verbena hace un par de años donde actuaba King Africa. Lleva un negocio de discomóviles. Va con 3 discomóviles a tres pueblos que estén cerca. La discomóvil empieza a las 11:00. En una actúa a la 1:00, otro a las 2:00 y otro a las 3:00. Por lo visto se levanta una pasta.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Nov 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Este saca discos cada dos o tres años, y cuando regresa, lo hace a lo bestia dando mogollón de conciertos. Tiene un público muy fiel, y yo me incluyo.
> Conociéndole, no creo que se ponga a dar sus multitudinarios conciertos con el público bozal en boca y restricciones. O eso espero, porque este ha pasado siempre de todos los circos y ha ido bastante a su bola.
> Salió hace días hablando en el especial sobre la muerte de Enrique Urquijo.



Es de los pocos artistas que me gustan todas sus canciones.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Nov 2021)

Ahora es tiktoker


----------



## Lux Mundi (26 Nov 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Es de los pocos artistas que me gustan todas sus canciones.




Es de lo mejor de toda España.


----------



## Cormac (28 Nov 2021)

Guillermo Summers


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Nov 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



pues mis tías , que no han dado un palo al agua en su vida, han vivido una vida plena cuidando a sus hijos , que ahora les han dado nietos y viven en unas pedazo de casas enormes a cuenta de los maridos que sí se han deslomado. 

Su trabajo ha sido atender un hogar y les ha ido bien. Si fallece su marido les quedará una pensión de viuda más los ahorros que tienen . 

Pero claro, " la liberación de la mujer " ya se ve el resultado.


----------



## Alcazar (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Nov 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


>



entre el repelús y la nausea .


----------



## Alcazar (28 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> entre el repelús y la nausea .



Le recuerdo en crónicas marcianas, donde era colaborador habitual, negar por activa y por pasiva que fuera maricón.

La foto es digna de avatar de multi del Quali.


----------



## asiqué (28 Nov 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


>



me contaron que un verano lo contrataron para fiestas de una ciudad o pueblo, puso como requisitio tener una plataforma de donuts de esas que habia en los bares y tiendas cuando se vendian por unidad. Creo que 24 donuts. Se los comio todos


----------



## Captain Julius (28 Nov 2021)

amputado dijo:


>



Este chico era cordobés y lideró un grupo modernito. Coincidiendo con el iIssipissipi sacó un disco con unos temazos como "El viudo del submarino" o "Pasa la Gorra". Creo que alguno fue versioneado por la Cabra Mecánica. En el cenit de su éxito con lo de los limones se suicidó. Sus canciones siguen en youtube, a mi me parecen joyas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Nov 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La versión mini made in menudas estrellas: Raulito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peor fue lo de Rayito.


----------



## Il Corvo (28 Nov 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> *Máximo Pradera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace no mucho hubo un escándalo y perdió su trabajo, por algo que escribió


----------



## Il Corvo (28 Nov 2021)

eufor dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 829485
> 
> Negros, europeos, con pelaje de mariquitas y ganadores del grammy...
> el problema es que ni sabían cantar ni cantaron en ninguna de sus canciones....
> Tuvieron que devolver el grammy, unos adelantados a su tiempo si fuese hoy serían grandes estrellas dado el riesgo a sufrir amenazas de racismo, homofobia y demás majaderías del que osara dudar de la honorabilidad y capacidad profesional ....



El de las gafas se colgó en un hotel de Alemania, el otro aún se dedica a la música.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Nov 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Aida Nízar, completamente insoportable.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 798335





Ehhhhh
Un respeto


Que gran presidenta del gobierno sería


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Guillermo Summers
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 852090



Ese hombre murió hace mucho


----------



## Cormac (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ese hombre murió hace mucho



Está vivo y coleando.


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Está vivo y coleando.



¿seguro? pues le confundo con otro muerto


----------



## Cormac (28 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿seguro? pues le confundo con otro muerto



Su hermano quizás (Manuel Summers) que murió allá por la década de los 90 y es el padre de David Summers.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Quitando al Arturo Valls. Del resto apenas se sabe algo de ellos.



A Luis Varela le he visto actuar varias veces en directo. Un crack.


----------



## Culozilla (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Cormac (1 Dic 2021)

Antonio Gala. Da la impresión de que se murió en la década de los 90. Salía hasta en la sopa. 91 años tiene ya.


----------



## Otrasvidas (4 Dic 2021)

Julio Sabala - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## biba ecuador (4 Dic 2021)




----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (5 Dic 2021)

Verónica Castro y su hijo Christian, Helen Hunt, Meg Ryan, Rene Zellweger, Lupita N' Yong o


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## Lake (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## imaginARIO (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## pizpi y gostosa (7 Dic 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> De los pocos que no es reptiliano, no es mala gente.



que no es mala gente el hijo puta este? me lol

 

taluec


----------



## ArturoB (14 Dic 2021)

¿Ha salido ya este? Jordi LP


----------



## damnit (14 Dic 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


>



A este personaje le ví en un restaurante de gente guapa en Madrid hace unos meses. Los años no han pasado por él, se le ve igual de pasado que siempre y conserva el pelazo. Que le quiten lo bailao a este, me parecía un tío muy pasado pero muy majete.


----------



## damnit (14 Dic 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi hijo estuvo en una verbena hace un par de años donde actuaba King Africa. Lleva un negocio de discomóviles. Va con 3 discomóviles a tres pueblos que estén cerca. La discomóvil empieza a las 11:00. En una actúa a la 1:00, otro a las 2:00 y otro a las 3:00. Por lo visto se levanta una pasta.



King Africa será un fantoche pero siempre ha tenido buen ojo para los negocios. Está montadísimo en el dólar, y ha sabido administrar su pasta. No es la primera persona que me cuenta estas cosas.


----------



## damnit (14 Dic 2021)

No jodas, esta tía se ha vuelto a poner en el mapa y de qué manera. Papelón en "Stranger things" por todo lo alto. No sólo es una pedazo de actriz con infinidad de registros, sino que además sigue estando buenísima, mejor que cuando era joven.


----------



## damnit (14 Dic 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Un caso que da para tesis de Antropología es Camilo Sesto. Estaba muy olvidado y pasado de moda en la España de 1993 y en Panchitolandia seguía siendo una superestrella en 2013.
> 
> Creo que al ser pálido y de ojos azules los tiraflechas le creían un semidiós, con Rocío Durcal pasó algo parecido.



Ojo, Camilo Sesto vendió casi 200 millones de discos. No estamos hablando de un don nadie, de hecho ha vendido en su vida más que Julio Iglesias... poca broma aunque no nos guste.


----------



## damnit (14 Dic 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



me viene a la mente el hilazo del amigo @Cormac sobre Policarpo, qué buenas risas con los comentarios, y las fotos









¿Que os parece la chortina que se ha echado de Poli Diaz?







www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Pionero (14 Dic 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


>



Prince murió hace 5 años


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Dic 2021)

El Pionero dijo:


> Prince murió hace 5 años



Ya, es que ya nadie se acuerda de él ni después de muerto.


----------



## El Pionero (14 Dic 2021)

Lake dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 859711



Frank Zappa lleva casi 30 años muerto


----------



## Ederto (14 Dic 2021)

Si sabes quién es este:








Más te vale hacer tus revisiones de próstata todos los años.

El tío tuvo una temporada que fue la bomba, después desapareció y nunca más se supo.



NO, no es el alto de faemino y cansado de joven.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Dic 2021)

damnit dijo:


> King Africa será un fantoche pero siempre ha tenido buen ojo para los negocios. Está montadísimo en el dólar, y ha sabido administrar su pasta. No es la primera persona que me cuenta estas cosas.



Un Mercedes de la hostia con chófer, y el moreno disfrazao dentro.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Dic 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Si sabes quién es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reyes Poveda, co. 

La próstata, que no se me olvide.


----------



## Ignatius (14 Dic 2021)

Decían que si te quedabas dormido escuchando sus discos al revés, amanecías convertido en UN TRAVESTI ADORADOR DE SATÁN.


----------



## roquerol (14 Dic 2021)

ArturoB dijo:


> ¿Ha salido ya este? Jordi LP
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 869491



Éste me lo encontré en NY. Y no es broma.


----------



## cacho_perro (14 Dic 2021)

Ignatius dijo:


> Decían que si te quedabas dormido escuchando sus discos al revés, amanecías convertido en UN TRAVESTI ADORADOR DE SATÁN.



El melenitas bigotón que se hizo famoso haciendo remixes de música clásica con el añadido de una batería "moderna".... casposo no, lo siguiente (también llamado por los críticos "asesino de partituras"  )

EDITO: por cierto, era némesis cutre patrio de este otro "melenitas bigotón" griego contemporáneo suyo ochentero diametralmente opuesto: guaperas de verdac mojabragas, pianista, artista autodidacta (creó hasta su propio sistema de notación....) y con una enorme carrera con montones de discos originales detrás: Yanni (muy perdido también por cierto):




Los mega-conciertos que montaba en los 80-90 eran muy famosos, aunque la edac no lo ha tratado nada bien (foto de 2021)

:


----------



## Vorian (14 Dic 2021)

Mi musa de los 90,


----------



## Euron G. (17 Dic 2021)

Ignatius dijo:


> Decían que si te quedabas dormido escuchando sus discos al revés, amanecías convertido en UN TRAVESTI ADORADOR DE SATÁN.




Ya que estamos con historias paco, un día, visitando Sanabria fuimos a comer al Parador, y después me puse como buen mocoso a investigar salones y demás. Entré en uno y había un fulano recostado en un sofá echándose un sueñecito. Según entré lo desperté y era..Don Luis Cobos!!
Una historia random y absurda pero que me apetecía compartir.


----------



## Cormac (17 Dic 2021)

Antonio Hidalgo.


----------



## Cormac (25 Dic 2021)

*Miren Ibarguren*


----------



## Ederto (25 Dic 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> *Miren Ibarguren*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 882689
> Ver archivo adjunto 882690
> Ver archivo adjunto 882691



joder, esa ha estado haciendo de loca peligrosa en la que se avecina hasta hace nada (que igual hace 5 años que está desaparecida, cada vez controlo peor el tiempo), pero vamos, que no hace mucho de eso.


----------



## Cormac (25 Dic 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> joder, esa ha estado haciendo de loca peligrosa en la que se avecina hasta hace nada (que igual hace 5 años que está desaparecida, cada vez controlo peor el tiempo), pero vamos, que no hace mucho de eso.



Bueno, también influye que no veo la tele. 
Y claro me pienso que están desaparecidos y resulta que salen a todas horas en televisión.


----------



## hijodeputin (25 Dic 2021)

el actor secundario bob. Ya nadie ve los simpson.


----------



## Ederto (25 Dic 2021)

hijodeputin dijo:


> el actor secundario bob. Ya nadie ve los simpson.



Los simpson es un fenómeno en franca retirada. Ya no lo ven en neox ni los que lo veíamos en antena 3. Los capítulos viejos están megatrillados, y los nuevos son... "raros", no son lo de antes.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (26 Dic 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Antonio Hidalgo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 872978



Como se nota que no eres de Murcia.

A este lo tenemos todos los días hasta en la sopa.

No es mal tío.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hijodeputin (26 Dic 2021)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 812457
> 
> El mejor tirador de penaltis de la historia


----------



## Lian (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## hijodeputin (26 Dic 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 812480


----------



## ecoñomixta (26 Dic 2021)

hijodeputin dijo:


>



Ostia putaaaa!!! No parece ni él!!


----------



## hijodeputin (26 Dic 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



este post no ha envejecido bien, digamoslo asi.


----------



## hijodeputin (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## hijodeputin (26 Dic 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Juan y Medio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hijodeputin (26 Dic 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>


----------



## hijodeputin (26 Dic 2021)

bonus track, mi favorito




no entiendo como un personaje tan pusilánime pudo llegar tan alto


----------



## hijodeputin (26 Dic 2021)

por cierto, para curiosos, aqui teneis a inma brunton, una que salia con jesus vazquez en la sexta marcha o cojones se llamara eso en telecinco y se la tragó la tierra


----------



## DDT (26 Dic 2021)

Elsa Anka.


----------



## hijodeputin (26 Dic 2021)

DDT dijo:


> Elsa Anka.


----------



## DDT (26 Dic 2021)

Menudo tipazo tiene todavía la Elsa.


----------



## escalador (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Dic 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



Peinado pulpero de protocalvo.

Por cierto, quién coño es ?¿ famoso ?¿


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Dic 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Peinado pulpero de protocalvo.
> 
> Por cierto, quién coño es ?¿ famoso ?¿



El Pescao


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Dic 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> El Pescao



Ah coño es un músico. Ni puta idea hoyga xD


----------



## biba ecuador (26 Dic 2021)

Y de mi no sacuerda naide?
Por sierto, tengo ganas dacer pipí


----------



## biba ecuador (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## El Pionero (29 Dic 2021)

Qué fue de Liborio García, el presentador de Impacto total, que un día desapareció de la televisión


Durante su infancia, cuando a Liborio García (52) le preguntaban qué quería ser de mayor contestaba que periodista. Ni bombero, ni policía, ni médico. Le apasionaba el motor y...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 Dic 2021)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Y de mi no sacuerda naide?
> Por sierto, tengo ganas dacer pipí
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 882933



Me acuerdo hasta del nombre, compadre: Exuperancia Rapú.


----------



## Cormac (2 Ene 2022)

Consuelo Berlanga


----------



## eltonelero (2 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> por cierto, para curiosos, aqui teneis a inma brunton, una que salia con jesus vazquez en la sexta marcha o cojones se llamara eso en telecinco y se la tragó la tierra



Quien diría que en esa época que la que iba a triunfar a lo grande sería la carabruja- actriz de la verdulera-school y no la rubieta pizpireta, por lo menos parece que no se ha derroido y tiene una vida feliz.


----------



## Cormac (6 Ene 2022)

Las Virtudes


----------



## El primo del Adric (6 Ene 2022)

La petarda de Isabel Gemio, de estar hasta en la sopa en TV pasó a la radio a presentar programas de mañana los fines de semana en Onda Cero. Ahora ya ni eso porque la largaron por insoportable aunque ella vaya diciendo que fue ella la que decidió irse.


----------



## Cormac (7 Ene 2022)

Jesús Guzmán.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Ene 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Quien diría que en esa época que la que iba a triunfar a lo grande sería la carabruja- actriz de la verdulera-school y no la rubieta pizpireta, por lo menos parece que no se ha derroido y tiene una vida feliz.



Pues no me sorprende tanto: en Hollywood querían una actriz que pudiese interpretar papeles de mejicana y de española y es lo que tienen con Penelope Cruz. Eso unido a que los españoles tenemos el sentido de la estética en el culo para casi todo y la apreciación de la belleza de las mujeres no iba ser una excepción. Dos tías en un programa de televisión español y la que acaba triunfando por todo lo alto es la menos atractiva de las dos. España está plagada de sexsymbols femeninas de medio pelo que yo no sé ni cómo les da a la gente por mirarlas ni 5 minutos. La Pedroche es el ejemplo perfecto de esto:


----------



## eltonelero (14 Ene 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> La petarda de Isabel Gemio, de estar hasta en la sopa en TV pasó a la radio a presentar programas de mañana los fines de semana en Onda Cero. Ahora ya ni eso porque la largaron por insoportable aunque ella vaya diciendo que fue ella la que decidió irse.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 895631



Hay que tener en cuenta que por esos cuantos años también fue una estrella radiofónica, tal vez los últimos años en que había gente mediática en la radio. (principios de los 2000s) 
Me imagino que cuando desaparezcan los últimos dinosaurios radiofónicos ya no volverán a haber mas famosos de la radio. 

Pero si, Isablel Gremio en los 90s estaba en el top ten de famosos españoles.


----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2022)

Ricardo Bofill hijo


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (14 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ricardo Bofill hijo



Acaba de morir su padre.









Muere Ricardo Bofill, arquitecto de la contracultura y la 'jet set'


Mil veces admirada y mil veces criticada, la vida de Ricardo Bofill Levi valdría para contar todas las paradojas de la condición humana, del oficio de arquitecto y de la historia...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## HvK (14 Ene 2022)

Este tío llegó a ser uno de los 3-4 más populares de las revistas y programas de cotilleos durante bastantes años de finales de los 90 y comienzos de los 2000, con imitaciones constantes

Ahora no se acuerda de él ni Dios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 905970
> 
> 
> Este tío legó a ser uno de los 3-4 más populares de las revistas y programas de cotilleos durante bastantes años de finales de los 90 y comienzos de los 2000, con imitaciones constantes
> ...





Este es el de la película esa de leche caliente este embestia a la Paulina Rubio.


----------



## tmoliterno (14 Ene 2022)

Que aprendan todos del macho alfa unihuevudo







La jiñó hace ya 47 años y no hay un puto día que los medios rojunos no hablen de él y no echen espumarajos por la boca.


----------



## biba ecuador (14 Ene 2022)

Nadie se acuerda de ella, ni ella se acuerda de nadie


----------



## manutartufo (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Barspin (14 Ene 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 906373




Vaya forma de estamparse contra una represa de hormigón.


----------



## Ignatius (14 Ene 2022)

¿Ha salido ya Minerva Piquero?


----------



## Ignatius (14 Ene 2022)

Este es brootal.

El Chapis. Presentaba por los noventa un programa del corazón con Belinda Whasington.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Ene 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Este es brootal.



Coño cuánto tiempo hacía que no te veía


----------



## CoviChan (14 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Éste ¿quién es???


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2022)

CoviChan dijo:


> Éste ¿quién es???



Ximo Rovira. El que fuera presentador del programa "Tómbola". Que fue el inicio de los Sálvames y demás mierdas


----------



## El Pionero (14 Ene 2022)

No sé si estos dos seguirán vivos


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> No sé si estos dos seguirán vivos



Maldonado lleva la web 

eltiempo.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Y de mi no sacuerda naide?
> Por sierto, tengo ganas dacer pipí
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 882933




en el vídeo de Pedro J , son tan importantes los diálogos como las imágenes. 

*lo mejor cuando preguntó ¿ me vas a mear ?*



Esa pregunta es muy delatora :

_- No era la primera vez que lo hacía y ya sabía que cuando se le sentaba en la cara lo que venía después 
- no lo habían drogado pues tiene plena conciencia y se anticipa a los hechos 
- se somete voluntariamente en un acto de sumisión con la hipopótamo 
- es un degenerado que no debería tener voz en este país _

Lo de los gemiditos orgásmicos de putita , cuando nota el chorro en la cara, ya es para mear y no echar gota .


----------



## tmoliterno (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (19 Ene 2022)

*Sondra Locke*: protagonizó varias películas con Clint Eastwood y fue su pareja durante 13 años. Aquella relación acabo como el rosario de la aurora y su carrera se fue al garete. Murió en el 2018 y ya hacía muchos años que nadie se acordaba de ella.


----------



## kakarot (19 Ene 2022)

Patricia Betancort.


----------



## Neiklot (19 Ene 2022)

Angel Garo "huu"


----------



## elojodeltuerto (19 Ene 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Raúl, el cantante ese de 'hace tanto que sueño su boca, que la picha se me ha vuelto loca...'



Le pegaron una pedrada en mi pueblo Zuera.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (19 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Las Virtudes
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 895587



Eran suciatas duraron lo que duro F.G en el poder.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (19 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Prince murió hace 5 años



Ayer el el gym pusieron* purple rai*n,y no me acordaba quien la cantaba,hasta que me vinoa la memoria el mitico Prince


----------



## Cormac (19 Ene 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Eran suciatas duraron lo que duro F.G en el poder.



Pero si luego ha estado Zapatero y actualmente Sánchez. 
No tiene sentido lo que dices.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Ene 2022)

¿Qué fue de 'Fresita' de 'GH' y por qué está a punto de ser millonaria?


Fresita se convirtió en una de las concursantes más icónicas de la historia de 'Gran Hermano' y así es su vida casi dos décadas después.




okdiario.com


----------



## El Pionero (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (19 Ene 2022)

Neiklot dijo:


> Angel Garo "huu"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 911790



Este salió hace poco en un "reality".


----------



## rafabogado (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ignatius (19 Ene 2022)

Primero se me ha venido un flash a la mente, luego he tenido que buscar bastante para dar con esta joya.
Abraham Mateo, le llamaban el Justin Bieber español. Sólo hay que ver un par de fotos para que a uno le suba la mala hostia por el cuerpo.













No he encontrado ni una canción de éste que me suene ni lo más mínimo. 
Hoy, como una década después, es tal que así y me parece que ha dicho que es del club del pepino.







Lo que me alucina es que curioseas en wikipedia y parece que ha sacado discos y hace cosas, pero no tiene la más mínima repercusión.


----------



## biba ecuador (19 Ene 2022)

kakarot dijo:


> Patricia Betancort.



El que no ha ampliado la imagen, es un tragalefas


----------



## Ignatius (19 Ene 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 911814



He encontrado este demencial testimonio de mayo de 2021. Es todo una aberración continua.









Qué fue de Paco Porras, el vidente de los 90 que acabó en la indigencia y en redes de prostitución


Se hizo popular en 'Crónicas Marcianas' y aseguraba que era capaz de leer el futuro en las frutas y verduras. Ha estado años en el olvido mediático.




www.elespanol.com












Por necesidad económica, el popular vidente tuvo que prostituirse, siendo objeto de auténticas vejaciones que le han dejado secuelas psicológicas, pero *sobre todo físicas*. Según él, fue víctima de un engaño. El vidente creyó que iba a aquel chalet de Altea, Alicante, a realizar sesiones esotéricas, pero cuando llegó se encontró que aquello era un prostíbulo: "Fui a aquel chalet de Altea pensando que iba a hacer sesiones esotéricas y cuando llegué allí *me prostituyeron*. Me quedé sin un céntimo con esta crisis que estamos pasando y tuve que dejar que me prostituyeran y humillaran".


Y añadió: "Me tenían allí retenido posiblemente con la ayuda de alguna sustancia que anulaba mi voluntad echándome por ejemplo burundanga en la comida. Encima de que me han denigrado *no he cobrado ni un duro*, escapé de allí sin un céntimo, la madame se quedó con todo".


----------



## zeromus44 (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (19 Ene 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> He encontrado este demencial testimonio de mayo de 2021. Es todo una aberración continua.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me echaron droja en el Colacao.


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (19 Ene 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> He encontrado este demencial testimonio de mayo de 2021. Es todo una aberración continua.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero quién puede pagar por acostarse con ese?


----------



## Cormac (19 Ene 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> He encontrado este demencial testimonio de mayo de 2021. Es todo una aberración continua.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni caso. Siempre se ha dedicado a hacer el tonto por los platós. 
Dame pan y dime tonto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> en el vídeo de Pedro J , son tan importantes los diálogos como las imágenes.
> 
> *lo mejor cuando preguntó ¿ me vas a mear ?*
> 
> ...



oigan , y todo esto con un corset rojo de putita, con el culo blanco en pompa . 

Me refiero a él , no a la negra claro. De hecho se le ve relucir la calva tanto como el culo. 

Ese vídeo es una de las cosas que hay que ver antes de morir


----------



## kakarot (19 Ene 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> El que no ha ampliado la imagen, es un tragalefas



¿Cuantos millones de trillones de espermatozoides han muerto por culpa de estas tetas?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Ene 2022)

Xio Kha Go Du Roo dijo:


> Pero quién puede pagar por acostarse con ese?



Y aunque fuese sin tener que pagar, oiga.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (19 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero si luego ha estado Zapatero y actualmente Sánchez.
> No tiene sentido lo que dices.



No les caerian bien,se les ve gente desagradable


----------



## Derroidodo (19 Ene 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> He encontrado este demencial testimonio de mayo de 2021. Es todo una aberración continua.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Invoco a @QuiqueCamoiras, estoy seguro que la historia le debe sonar familiar por algún miembro de la chaperopandi de los mensajes de perfil.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Ene 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


>



El pipa Higuaín?


----------



## zeromus44 (19 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> El pipa Higuaín?



Sí, no sé. Estaba mirando en mi biblioteca de imágenes y me he encontrado con él y he recordado que hace años que está desaparecido por EEUU.

Encima ahora ha muerto en vida.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Ene 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Sí, no sé. Estaba mirando en mi biblioteca de imágenes y me he encontrado con él y he recordado que hace años que está desaparecido por EEUU.
> 
> Encima ahora ha muerto en vida.



Esta totalmente derroido. No le sento bien su estaba en Italia.

Entre calvo y esa barba. Parece un moro o un gitano.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (19 Ene 2022)

El Yoyas.


----------



## Biluao (19 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


>



Joer... las he tenido que mirar un par de veces. Creía que era Dan Brown, del que tampoco se acuerda ni el tato...


----------



## Ciudadanos Inocentes (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cirujano de hierro (19 Ene 2022)

¿Valen los que la palmaron hace años y te enteras ahora de que la palmaron?


----------



## hijodeputin (19 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Las Virtudes
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 895587



una de ellas le da al instagram


----------



## Malvender (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Gayolo II (19 Ene 2022)

El de mi foto de perfil.


----------



## Cormac (19 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> una de ellas le da al instagram



Lo curioso de ellas es que al inicio se parecían, peluca idéntica of course, pero después una se fue charificando a pasos agigantados y la otra se fue convirtiendo en una buena MILF.


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> ¿Valen los que la palmaron hace años y te enteras ahora de que la palmaron?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912466
> 
> ...



Hay bastantes en el hilo que sencillamente han fallecido hace mucho

El maromo de debajo ¿quién es?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cirujano de hierro (19 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hay bastantes en el hilo que sencillamente han fallecido hace mucho
> 
> El maromo de debajo ¿quién es?



Carmen Hornillos, una periodista del marujeo que era conocida por ser bastante carroñera cuando salía en crónicas marcianas.


----------



## casaire (19 Ene 2022)

Pues esta chica aprendió valenciano para presentar en Canal 9. No me acuerdo como se llamaba pero lo hacía en valenciano y no era de Valencia.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Stronger (24 Ene 2022)

La chica esa, no recuerdo su nombre.

Edito: Lindsay Lohan


----------



## ElMayoL (24 Ene 2022)

Leo Messi.


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Ene 2022)

Eloy Arenas


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Ene 2022)

Antxón Urrosolo


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Ene 2022)

Fernando Acaso


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## piru (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## il banditto (24 Ene 2022)

de lo malo y lamentable que era, me descojonaba de lo puto paco que era aún siendo un crío que todavía desconocía el concepto del paquismo


----------



## Papo de luz (24 Ene 2022)

Eduardo Noriega.


----------



## jorobachov (24 Ene 2022)

Pepe Navarro


----------



## hijodeputin (25 Ene 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 918806
> 
> 
> Fernando Acaso



este tiene una escuela de doblaje


----------



## hijodeputin (25 Ene 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 918759
> 
> 
> Eloy Arenas



un tipo que me cae bien

*



*

buen tipo, merece la pena seguir su instagram


----------



## hijodeputin (25 Ene 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Pepe Navarro



no tiene instagram, pongo el de su "no hijo" como sucedaneo


----------



## hijodeputin (25 Ene 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



toma



toma



y toma


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (30 Ene 2022)

El ex policía metido a presentador


----------



## El Pionero (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (30 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 853041



Torrebruno lleva muerto por lo menos diez años. Su vida era como el del forero Medio






Torrebruno no era amigo de los niños ,si no de las putas.


La Secta del Dotor Matriss Torrebruno era un racista ludópata de mierda, desordenado, arrogante, frio, calculador, engreído y no le gustaban para nada los niños!!! Dotor Matriss 10 años ago Asi es, estimados amigos de la secta que os creeis a pies juntillas todo lo que os digo. El entrañable...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Pionero (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Arghhhh (30 Ene 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> De esta tiene explicacion, pobrecita mia



Que le paso?


----------



## davitin (30 Ene 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Onvrre, tiene ya casi 80 palos, hay que tenerlo en cuenta también.... pero vamos, que a mi me parece mucho más loable saber retirarse a tiempo y gestionar tu patrimonio que andar hecho un carcamal haciendo el ridículo por los escenarios recordando viejas glorias de hace 40 años como otros por vanidad o simplemente porque has despilfarrado tu fortuna y no te queda otra....



Hombre, comparar a este tío con Camilo Sesto...


----------



## biba ecuador (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## BHAN83 (30 Ene 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Raúl, el cantante ese de 'hace tanto que sueño su boca, que la picha se me ha vuelto loca...'





Curiosa letra como ha cambiado el mundo en 20 años.

Ahora seria prohibida por el ministerio de igualdad, por incitar al acoso.



Como ha cambiado las tendencias en las letras de canciones de "amor"


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pajirri (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Feb 2022)

Este supongo que ya habrá salido en el hilo:


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Feb 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Carmen Hornillos, una periodista del marujeo que era conocida por ser bastante carroñera cuando salía en crónicas marcianas.



Una vez iba en bikini en crónicas marcianas yse le vio un pezón y no seré yo el que diga que no se tocó con la imagen.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)

Ya voy poniendo a uno que aquí a nada no se va acordar nadie


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## escalador (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Mar 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> Jaime pizpi Bores
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Diez años después, localizamos al presentador Jaime Bores: «Quiero ser anónimo»


Está a punto de cumplir cincuenta y cuatro años y es feliz sin formar parte del engranaje televisivo



www.abc.es


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Galvani (20 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Diez años después, localizamos al presentador Jaime Bores: «Quiero ser anónimo»
> 
> 
> Está a punto de cumplir cincuenta y cuatro años y es feliz sin formar parte del engranaje televisivo
> ...



Ya me acuerdo del pelmazo este. El típico guapito perfecto que se las da de gracioso. Perfecto que se haya ido de la tele. Y si se fue sería porque le iba bien con otros negocios o porque ya aburría y se quedó sin agarraderas. Que a trabajar de currito no se fue. Puto pelmazo.


----------



## Galvani (20 Mar 2022)

Neiklot dijo:


> Angel Garo "huu"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 911790



Uff otro que daba vergüenza con su humor... Por decir humor... Sólo en España puede y podía hacer gracia un engendro como este tío.


----------



## Neiklot (20 Mar 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Uff otro que daba vergüenza con su humor... Por decir humor... Sólo en España puede y podía hacer gracia un engendro como este tío.




El sentido del humor a cambiado una barbaridad desde entonces la verdad.


----------



## Galvani (20 Mar 2022)

Neiklot dijo:


> El sentido del humor a cambiado una barbaridad desde entonces la verdad.



No. En esos tiempos y ahora es lo mismo. Uno cae en gracia y lo tiene hecho. La sociedad es la misma basura. De esos que no tenían gracia ninguna había muchos.


----------



## Galvani (20 Mar 2022)

Si, ha dejado la tele para servir cañas... Haría dinero y monto algo y después más cosas...


----------



## Miss Andorra (20 Mar 2022)

Como daba por culo la prensa deportiva con este Nino y ha acabado en juguete roto del furgol...


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Neiklot (20 Mar 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No. En esos tiempos y ahora es lo mismo. Uno cae en gracia y lo tiene hecho. La sociedad es la misma basura. De esos que no tenían gracia ninguna había muchos.




Bueno, en mi opinion creo que no se puede negar que el humor en aquellos años era algo mucho mas inocente.

Ahora solo nos hace gracia lo acido y negro, asi lo veo yo.


----------



## Galvani (20 Mar 2022)

Neiklot dijo:


> Bueno, en mi opinion creo que no se puede negar que el humor en aquellos años era algo mucho mas inocente.
> 
> Ahora solo nos hace gracia lo acido y negro, asi lo veo yo.



Inocente??? Pero que gracia tenía el Garó y algunos de no te rías que es peor... Eso no es inocente, es de tontos.


----------



## biba ecuador (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Neiklot (20 Mar 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Inocente??? Pero que gracia tenía el Garó y algunos de no te rías que es peor... Eso no es inocente, es de tontos.



Bueeeeno pues vaaaaale


----------



## rafabogado (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lobotomizado (20 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Sigue estando hiperfollable, yo la podría contratar para que me limpiara la casa.


----------



## manutartufo (20 Mar 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 991321



Melasfo. Juntas eso sí .da igual como estén de enmuradas.


----------



## Lobotomizado (20 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> dep, me gustaba mucho como mujer, como actriz e inclusive como persona humana



Quién es?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (20 Mar 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> He encontrado este demencial testimonio de mayo de 2021. Es todo una aberración continua.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un grande de la tv.


----------



## El Pionero (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Danito10 (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ignatius (20 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Tiene casi 80 tacos y sigue (o hasta hace poco seguía) actuando de tanto en tanto. En el mundo de la cartomagia se le VENERA.


----------



## rafabogado (20 Mar 2022)

alias "el submarino"


----------



## biba ecuador (20 Mar 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 991681



A esta la ponían subtítulos cuando hablaba
Por no hablar de los 50 kilos que se sobraban
por no hablar de la piñata amontonada que tenía
Por no hablar de su IQ, que dejaba patente cada vez que abría la boca


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## CoviChan (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (23 Mar 2022)

CoviChan dijo:


>



Who is?


----------



## Baconfino (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## CaCO3 (23 Mar 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Inocente??? Pero que gracia tenía el Garó



Ángel Garó construyó un personaje (Juan de la Cosa) que cayó en gracia. Incluso creó alguna palabra que tuvo éxito como "refinitiva" y que se escucha todavía. Algo así como lo que hizo Chiquito a mucha mayor escala. ¿Que gracia tenían los chistes de Chiquito? Ninguna obviamente, porque lo que realmente importaba era el personaje, sus ademanes y sus expresiones. Pues lo mismo pasaba con Juan de la Cosa y sus adivinanzas.


----------



## manutartufo (23 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Who is?



Creo que grupo de los 90, OBK, estaría bien como están en el muro actualmente.


----------



## Galvani (23 Mar 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Ángel Garó construyó un personaje (Juan de la Cosa) que cayó en gracia. Incluso creó alguna palabra que tuvo éxito como "refinitiva" y que se escucha todavía. Algo así como lo que hizo Chiquito a mucha mayor escala. ¿Que gracia tenían los chistes de Chiquito? Ninguna obviamente, porque lo que realmente importaba era el personaje, sus ademanes y sus expresiones. Pues lo mismo pasaba con Juan de la Cosa y sus adivinanzas.



Ya, ya se lo de Chiquito. Caen en gracia porque somos un país donde más vale caer en gracia que ser gracioso. A mi siempre me ha parecido una basura ese humor.


----------



## Galvani (23 Mar 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> A esta la ponían subtítulos cuando hablaba
> Por no hablar de los 50 kilos que se sobraban
> por no hablar de la piñata amontonada que tenía
> Por no hablar de su IQ, que dejaba patente cada vez que abría la boca



Leo que pesaba 112 kg y creo que alguno han quitado. La tía no es baja, 1,73 ponen.

Pero me doy cuenta de que hay muchas así y peores que aún son jóvenes.


----------



## Galvani (23 Mar 2022)

Baconfino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 995630



Quién es este vividor.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (23 Mar 2022)

*




*


----------



## Faldo (23 Mar 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Primero se me ha venido un flash a la mente, luego he tenido que buscar bastante para dar con esta joya.
> Abraham Mateo, le llamaban el Justin Bieber español. Sólo hay que ver un par de fotos para que a uno le suba la mala hostia por el cuerpo.
> 
> 
> ...



Me suena que este tio lo peto en EEUU entre la chavalada, puede que también en Sudamerica aqui en España poco se ha oido.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (23 Mar 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Primero se me ha venido un flash a la mente, luego he tenido que buscar bastante para dar con esta joya.
> Abraham Mateo, le llamaban el Justin Bieber español. Sólo hay que ver un par de fotos para que a uno le suba la mala hostia por el cuerpo.
> 
> 
> ...





Faldo dijo:


> Me suena que este tio lo peto en EEUU entre la chavalada, puede que también en Sudamerica aqui en España poco se ha oido.



*Sexy señorrita wont ya come play ah
Woah oh oh oh
Hasta que nos caiga la noche
I keep playing
I keep dancing
Come on play ah
Woah oh oh oh
Dame beso
Dame risa*

@Libertyforall


----------



## CoviChan (23 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Who is?



OBK


----------



## CoviChan (23 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?????¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (23 Mar 2022)

CoviChan dijo:


> ?????¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## CoviChan (23 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



No me suena


----------



## Ignatius (23 Mar 2022)

CoviChan dijo:


> No me suena



La que decía eso de "la derecha como performance".

Tranquilo, es normal que no te suene, tuvo un destellito de fama.


----------



## Ignatius (23 Mar 2022)

*Joan Antoni Estades de Moncaira i Bisbal*



Genealoguista mallorquín.

Y PUTERO.

82 años tiene el señor, de pura sabiduría mallorquina. 
Tiene página en la wiquipedia en polaco.






Joan Antoni Estades de Moncaira i Bisbal - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org


----------



## warlok (23 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



No lo trago


----------



## warlok (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ignatius (23 Mar 2022)

warlok dijo:


>



Jose Luis Coll falleció en 2007, y Constantino Romero en 2013.

A Coll yo lo he visto jugar al billar, un familiar mío jugaba con él.


----------



## Baconfino (23 Mar 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Quién es este vividor.



Salvo por unos pocos elegidos, ademas de buena persona actualmente capitaneando su grupo músical y trabajando en cierta tv, se trata de un famoso del que ya no se acuerda ni su puta madre cómo se pedia.


----------



## jkaza (24 Mar 2022)

Me dejaba los huevos secos cada tarde.

.


----------



## Supremacía (24 Mar 2022)

¿Los de Café Quijano todavía son famosos en España o ya los olvidaron allá?


----------



## Galvani (24 Mar 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> ¿Los de Café Quijano todavía son famosos en España o ya los olvidaron allá?



El otro día dijeron en la TV que iban a hacer una nueva canción debido al 20 aniversario de una de sus canciones pero vamos, que ya sólo se acuerdan de ellos sus fans. 
Eso sí, cuando estaban en pleno apogeo acabamos de ellos hasta los huevos, como el del Barrio y Manolo García.


----------



## manutartufo (24 Mar 2022)

Las del diario de Patricia,la primera y la segunda creo que presentó otra más ,no m acuerdo, no volví a verlas y daban pa paja.


----------



## jkaza (24 Mar 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Las del diario de Patricia,la primera y la segunda creo que presentó otra más ,no m acuerdo, no volví a verlas y daban pa paja.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997149
> Ver archivo adjunto 997150



Vanessa Martin



Otra con la que me maté a pajas en la época del club disney


----------



## Libistros (24 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



Me encanta Michelle Jenner y me cae muy bien para lo que es el gremio. Hay un gif de ella más joven en el que aparece sonriendo que es perfecto.

Incluso ahora con ese pelo corto sigue estando buena.


----------



## manutartufo (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pablem0s (25 Mar 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ángeles Martín, ¿alguien se acuerda?



Ayer la vi en un episodio de Benito (Manos a la Obra) ahora que estoy revisionando esta joya atemporal.



Suprimo dijo:


> Buena metida a pelo que tenía o bombonas de gas contra el menisterio de la energía



Sólo lleva 200 años siendo protagonista de La que se Avecina en el papel de la Cuqui. Si eso es estar desaparecido...




Ignatius dijo:


> Agustín Bravo:




Estuvo en la última edición de Supervivientes el año pasado donde pasó sin pena ni gloria haciendo honor a su carrera.





El Pionero dijo:


> Desde Águila Roja no se ha vuelto a verle




Error, fue protagonista de Caza Monteperdido, serie de reciente emisión en TVE.




El Pionero dijo:


>



A este le vi pillando un bus en Moncloa dirección Las Rozas completamente derroido hace no tanto tiempo.


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Mar 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998749



Este sujeto salía a todas horas, y luego desapareció. Afortunadamente.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Mar 2022)

Y pronto también:


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Mar 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 998749





antonio estrada dijo:


> Este sujeto salía a todas horas, y luego desapareció. Afortunadamente.



Ome, el momento Rambo con el Stallone *real* fue glorioso....


----------



## jkaza (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## XRL (26 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



a este lo vi hace unos 20 años en valencia con su autobús xd y toda la alameda petada


----------



## XRL (26 Mar 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Ome, el momento Rambo con el Stallone *real* fue glorioso....



puto amo


----------



## Cormac (28 Mar 2022)

Ibarretxe. Igual es porque le da vergüenza ser Calbo. 
Lleva boina para disimularlo. 

￼


----------



## hijodeputin (30 Mar 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 934139



todo un campechano


----------



## hijodeputin (30 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


>



te manda un recuerdo


----------



## hijodeputin (30 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



tiene cara de polioperada


----------



## hijodeputin (30 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



llamadle lo que querais, pero este personaje es un descojone


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Mar 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


>



Esta me da que murió o la murieron


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Mar 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


>



Este es uno de los Parchissss, aunque claro de estos tampoco se acuerda nadie.


----------



## podemita medio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lubinillo (30 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



A este me lo cruce en un parking donde curre una temporada y el tío es un imbécil y un mal educado.


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Mar 2022)

Este no es famoso ni lo fue nunca.


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Mar 2022)

Enrique del Pozo, del grupo Enrique y Ana.


Ramoncin


----------



## hijodeputin (30 Mar 2022)

[


Lubinillo dijo:


> Enrique del Pozo, del grupo Enrique y Ana.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005087
> 
> Ramoncin
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005088



este ultimo parece que nunca se cansa de hacer el imbécil




le debe de faltar poco y nada para abrirse su canal en youtube


----------



## hijodeputin (30 Mar 2022)

otra aportacion a titulo personal


----------



## Patacón (30 Mar 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> una de ellas le da al instagram



Elena fue mi vecina allá por los.noventa. Era hija de uno de los hombres del tiempo de la única TV de entonces, Mariano Martín Rubio, aficionado a los globos y que alguna vez me invitó, junto a su hija que empezaba en la farándula. Ha sabido conservarse con el paso del tiempo, siempre fue el pivonaco del dúo, a diferencia de la otra virtud y se dedica a dar cursos y escribir.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Mar 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> A este me lo cruce en un parking donde curre una temporada y el tío es un imbécil y un mal educado.



Cuéntanos más. Lo viste beber su orín?


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Mar 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> este ultimo parece que nunca se cansa de hacer el imbécil



No pierde ocasión para recordarnos lo subnormal que es.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Mar 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> llamadle lo que querais, pero este personaje es un descojone



Pobre hombre, una vez leí y comentario diciendo que el Juan Muñoz este era un caballo con la pata rota. No se puede definir mejor.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (30 Mar 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Nadie se acuerda de ella, ni ella se acuerda de nadie
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 906273




perdone pero es la ultima de su generación con la Velasco


espero que cuando muera se la de el entierro que merece


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> joder, esa ha estado haciendo de loca peligrosa en la que se avecina hasta hace nada (que igual hace 5 años que está desaparecida, cada vez controlo peor el tiempo), pero vamos, que no hace mucho de eso.




esta semana fui al cine y Miren Ibarguren salían en 2 tráileres diferentes
mas sigue en lqsa


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



Ahora empiezo a entender porque algunos dicen que es travolo, menuda cara de niña rata.


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Cuéntanos más. Lo viste beber su orín?



No, aunque llevaba cara de estar extreñio


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Mar 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> [
> 
> este ultimo parece que nunca se cansa de hacer el imbécil
> 
> ...



jajajajajaa como si podria hacer otra cosa


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Mar 2022)

No sabia que eres tu, aunque lo dicho no te conocen ni en tu casa a la hora de comer.


----------



## Pantxin (30 Mar 2022)

Silke



Ta luego


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Cormac (10 May 2022)

Enrique Simón


----------



## Alcazar (10 May 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Enrique del Pozo, del grupo Enrique y Ana.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005087



En su casa tiene quien lo recuerda muy bien:


----------



## Alcazar (10 May 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Este es uno de los Parchissss, aunque claro de estos tampoco se acuerda nadie.



El de la foto tiene un solo brazo, se lo arrancó de raiz haciendo un gesto instintivo de protección mientra sufria un grave accidente de tráfico.


----------



## amputado (10 May 2022)




----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 May 2022)

Carlos Ferrando


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 May 2022)

Angeles Martín


----------



## amputado (10 May 2022)

hoy si nos acordamos de este. pero ayer nadie


----------



## bocadRillo (10 May 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> Silke
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005262
> 
> 
> Ta luego



De la misma época, Najwa Nimri. A mí me miró de arriba abajo al cruzar una calle por el centro de Madrid. Debió de gustarle mi vestido


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (10 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y pronto también:



sigue soñando

taluec


----------



## amputado (10 May 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> sigue soñando
> 
> taluec



jajajaja si esta en la mierda. 
tendra 15k pero hay muchos twicheros con 10k que son de nicho y no conoce nadie.
fijate lo silenciado que lo tienen. ya no colabora nadie grande con el.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (10 May 2022)

amputado dijo:


> jajajaja si esta en la mierda.
> tendra 15k pero hay muchos twicheros con 10k que son de nicho y no conoce nadie.
> fijate lo silenciado que lo tienen. ya no colabora nadie grande con el.



está ahora mismo en un directo con menostrece kek

taluec


----------



## kikelon (10 May 2022)




----------



## jkaza (10 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Enrique Simón
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053882
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053883



Pues yo no tenía ni idea de quién coño era este sujeto, pero lo he buscado y ha salido este vídrio



Así que lo voy a poner a añadir en el jilo correspondiente






Apuesta (o desea) cuál será el próximo famoso que morirá por la kakuna.


Deja aquí el famoso al que le desees la muerte, o por el que apuestes que va a caer kakunado.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## biba ecuador (10 May 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Angeles Martín



No nooo nooooooooo

Ha chocado contra la muralla china


----------



## Espeluznao (10 May 2022)

La de la izquierda:


----------



## Pantxin (10 May 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> De la misma época, Najwa Nimri. A mí me miró de arriba abajo al cruzar una calle por el centro de Madrid. Debió de gustarle mi vestido



Esta sigue en activo. Ahora canta más que actúa como actriz.


----------



## Sunwukung (11 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Creo recordar que Camilo Sexto siendo tan Paco de una época Paco que solo paso unos pocos años para volver con fuerza convertido en algo casposo y retro que a su vez le permitió una segunda fama. (para mi es famoso como Icono casposo)
> 
> 
> De otro hilo de series recordé a la actriz que interpretaba a Ally McBeal.. En esos pocos años de la serie fue una estrella internacional e incluso una especie de sex-symbol que salía en todos lados.
> ...



Que diosito te guarde ese oído y ese gusto musical.


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

He tenido que de mirar tras la noticia quién hera, segvramente haya de mverto de sidac:







El viudoc, que podría ser central de Madrit:


----------



## Lubinillo (11 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> En su casa tiene quien lo recuerda muy bien:



Como te gustaría que te "recordaran" a ti eh ladrón! Ahiiii si la envidia fuese tiña...


----------



## Alcazar (11 May 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Como te gustaría que te "recordaran" a ti eh ladrón! Ahiiii si la envidia fuese tiña...



Pues la verdad es que no, pero no se puede negar que la foto tiene un impacto visual potente.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 May 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> sigue soñando
> 
> taluec




Es inexorable. 16.000 subs y bajando...


----------



## Cormac (11 May 2022)

*Kim Manning




*


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 May 2022)

Y unos cuantos más.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *Kim Manning
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055035
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055036
> ...





Qué grande haciendo de Tania en "Manos a la obra", se ve que le va bien, que a montado un negociete.

Me alegro, parece buena tía.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 May 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> sigue soñando
> 
> taluec




Hoy, 15.900 subs y bajando...


----------



## Cormac (11 May 2022)

Amaia Pérez de Mendiola


----------



## Rapier (12 May 2022)

Efrén Reyero, me daba sueño oirlo


----------



## Rapier (12 May 2022)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Del 1 al 4 ni en su casa a la hora de comer, y Concha Cuescos casi casi.



el 4º empezando por la izquierda es un conocido actor de doblaje. 
Ejemplo, le ponía voz a Barney Stinson en "Cómo conocí a vuestra madre"


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 May 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 991900
> 
> alias "el submarino"



dicen que su candidatura estaba apoyada por Mendoza para desgastar a la oposicion....lo cierto es que le salio bien a Mendoza y le sirvio para que, junto con el voto por correo, retuviese la presidencia.

por cierto, de Gomez Pintado lei que acabo arruinado con su negocio de coches.


----------



## hijodeputin (12 May 2022)

enrique del pozo



y su novio


----------



## hijodeputin (12 May 2022)

una triunfita, Natalia:


----------



## hijodeputin (12 May 2022)

danielle fishel, alias topanga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 May 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> una triunfita, Natalia:



Estaba muy buena esta zorra.


----------



## hijodeputin (12 May 2022)

david "aguila roja" janer





estuvo casado con la progre sandra sábates, que le robó 10 años de vida de un golpe


----------



## hijodeputin (12 May 2022)

macaulay culkin


----------



## hijodeputin (12 May 2022)

Jose Manuel casañ(seguridad social)




un tipo entrañable, en serio


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (12 May 2022)




----------



## hijodeputin (12 May 2022)

patricia conde


----------



## FROM HELL (12 May 2022)

BRAD PITT.


----------



## rafabogado (12 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> dicen que su candidatura estaba apoyada por Mendoza para desgastar a la oposicion....lo cierto es que le salio bien a Mendoza y le sirvio para que, junto con el voto por correo, retuviese la presidencia.
> 
> por cierto, de Gomez Pintado lei que acabo arruinado con su negocio de coches.



Efectivamente, así fue. 

Además, fue muy divertido para los espectadores, porque Gómez Pintado tenía buena oratoria y era un cachondo mental, de modo que escucharlo era una jartá de reir.

Sobre todo porque juntaban a los 3 a debatir... y Gómez Pintado, candidato, en vez de atacar a Mendoza, se dedicaba a pinchar y hacer chistes del candidato Florentino, que era un soso. Cuando hablaba Florentino, no sabía si atacar a Mendoza o proteger el flanco y responder a Gómez Pintado.

Fue muy ameno, en los programas de radio nocturnos ponían los debates y llevaban a los candidatos y era tronchante. Gómez Pintado era como el periodista Miguel Ángel Aguilar, con ese desparpajo y lengua afilada. Era darle el micrófono y lanzarse a por Florentino. Por eso lo llamaron "el submarino" (de Mendoza).


----------



## rafabogado (12 May 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> macaulay culkin



Bueno, Culkin no está tan desaparecido. En España no se acordará nadie, pero en USA es un habitual de muchos canales de youtube y vende bien y gusta porque es autoparódico y no le importa reirse de sí mismo. Es como el Michael J. Fox de las redes sociales, la gente le recuerda con cariño por "Solo en casa" y donde aparece tiene tirón por la nostalgia, por eso acostumbra a aparecer en canales de cierto éxito, como este...


----------



## cacho_perro (12 May 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> Silke
> Ver archivo adjunto 1005262
> 
> 
> Ta luego



Esa por lo visto tuvo su cuota de fama cuando la vendieron de pibón "alternativo" pero cuando vio la MIERDA que se mueve en el cutre cine aspañó dicen que mandó a tomar por culo a directores y productores patrios que querían fockarsela o que les xupara la micropolla (de eso habla sin pelos en la lengua la Maribel Verdú, aunque esa consiguió seguir trabajando echándole cojones y teniendo buenos "defensores") y se largó a hacer vida de hippie a las islas Baleares pasando de todo....


----------



## Tronald Drump (12 May 2022)

Joder...hay muchísimos de los que habéis puesto que no tengo ni idea de quien cojones son


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 May 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> patricia conde



Sigue así ahora???

Madre mía ... impresionante.


----------



## Guepardo (12 May 2022)

Daivi jaselfor


----------



## hijodeputin (12 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Daivi jaselfor



ha estado en maruecos hace poco



y suele ir bastante por alemania, donde es muy apreciado(como actor y como cantante)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 May 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> patricia conde



O como alguien sin talento alguno puede tener éxito.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 May 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> ha estado en maruecos hace poco
> 
> 
> 
> y suele ir bastante por alemania, donde es muy apreciado(como actor y como cantante)


----------



## Edu Brock (12 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (12 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *Kim Manning
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055035
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055036
> ...



Esa la que hacía de fontanera polaca en "Manos a la obra"


----------



## El Pionero (12 May 2022)

Vicky Larraz. La primera cantante que tuvo Olé Olé antes que la sustituyera Marta Sánchez


----------



## El Pionero (12 May 2022)




----------



## little hammer (12 May 2022)




----------



## cacho_perro (13 May 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Vicky Larraz. La primera cantante que tuvo Olé Olé antes que la sustituyera Marta Sánchez



Esa se fue hace décadas a hacer las Américas donde triunfó y es mucho más conocida que aquí, como tantos otros.... ahora que el DESTROZO que se ha hecho en la cara no tiene nombre, parece la novia del Jocker no me jodas....


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Hoy, como una década después, es tal que así y *me parece que ha dicho que es del club del pepino.*



Qué??? imposible! lo habrás entendido mal, querrá decir que es vegano, porque en esa foto no se puede ser más hetero. Me recuerda a Bertín Osborne de fiesta en los 90.


----------



## Segismunda (13 May 2022)

El camino hacia el juncal riverismo está pavimentado con las desgraciadas que no lo consiguieron.


----------



## El Pionero (13 May 2022)

La nueva vida de Enrique, el niño de 'Hola, soy Edu, feliz Navidad': "En realidad no soy navideño"


En 1998, fue el niño más famoso de la televisión. Ahora tiene 31 años, su propia empresa... Habla con EL ESPAÑOL.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## El Pionero (13 May 2022)




----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Eh! eh! con este un respeto que formó parte de un hito en la televisión española!!

Formó parte de una serie que por primera vez puso a un subnormal en un papel relevante!!! en Médico de Familia!!




Aquí se puede ver. Hacían tandem en la recepción del ambulatorio. Eran un subnormal y un chaval con síndrome de down.


----------



## hijodeputin (13 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> El camino hacia el juncal riverismo está pavimentado con las desgraciadas que no lo consiguieron.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056760
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056761



Nani gaitan---->>>


----------



## Segismunda (13 May 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Nani gaitan---->>>



Por lo que veo es de estas personas que se dedican a todo y a nada, que te vendo una casa, que te preparo un evento, que me saco una foto bebiendo una mierda de batido Detox.


----------



## Cuqui (13 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Por lo que veo es de estas personas que se dedican a todo y a nada, que te vendo una casa, que te preparo un evento, que me saco una foto bebiendo una mierda de batido Detox.



La foto de la cata creo que se la hace un calvo, que bajo ha caido esta chica.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Jun 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> El camino hacia el juncal riverismo está pavimentado con las desgraciadas que no lo consiguieron.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056760
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056761

















Qué fue de Estíbaliz Sanz: de chica PlayBoy a barrendera


La ex modelo, que concursó en el mítico 'Hotel Glam', pasó del éxito de finales de los 90 a una decadencia personal y profesional.




www.losreplicantes.com


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## CoviChan (28 Ago 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



¿¿??


----------



## Kristoffcash (28 Ago 2022)

Dos x uno


----------



## Black Jack (28 Ago 2022)

Al senyor Quim hace mucho que no le veo:


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## biba ecuador (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## biba ecuador (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (23 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


>



Parece el hermano de Sánchez


----------



## El Pionero (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Otrasvidas (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Silluzollope (23 Dic 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1302608



A esta gente no les metería en la categoría “famosos olvidados”, desgraciadamente.


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Forrandose como comisionista de empresas.


----------



## warlok (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## kronopio (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Moñigo Rejön (24 Dic 2022)

Mané

patxi alonso

Antonio hidalgo

chapis


----------



## Luftwuaje (24 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Parece el hermano de Sánchez



Joder, qué grima!


----------



## Skreytingamaður (24 Dic 2022)

Creo que no ha salido Gunilla Von Bismarck y todos los personajillos de la jet set marbellí. Marcaron una época, muchos han muerto y los que están vivos ya no se acuerda nadie.


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


>



Se arrimó una hostia con un coche y le amputaron un brazo.









“Entró con guillotina y me cercenó”: Así recordó Tino de Parchís el terrible accidente en el que perdió un brazo


La recordada “ficha roja” del grupo infantil español de los 80 rememoró cómo sucedió el momento que para él fue “traumático”




www.infobae.com


----------



## Galvani (24 Dic 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Eh! eh! con este un respeto que formó parte de un hito en la televisión española!!
> 
> Formó parte de una serie que por primera vez puso a un subnormal en un papel relevante!!! en Médico de Familia!!
> 
> ...



Que asco de tío. Hacia siempre de tonto.


----------



## RRMartinez (24 Dic 2022)




----------

